# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Uudet bussit, syksy 2011

## joboo

> Ei mitään sen kummempaa kuin esim. nykyisissä Scaloissa oleva n. 20cm. leveä pleksi jatketaan buscomille asti eli rahatuspöydän etureunaan. Pitäisi jo löytyä esim. Helbille maalis-huhtikuussa tuleviin uusiin Scaloihin...


Hankkiiko Helb lisää Scaloja?

----------


## chauffer

> Hankkiiko Helb lisää Scaloja?


12 kpl ennen syysliikenteen alkua, lentokentän linjoille suurin osa, sitten muutama menee keski iän nostamiseen joillekin linjoille...  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 12 kpl ennen syysliikenteen alkua, lentokentän linjoille suurin osa, sitten muutama menee keski iän nostamiseen joillekin linjoille...


Tarkoitat kai keski-iän laskemiseen.
Eihän uudet autot voi keski-ikää nostaa.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

Turun turistiautollehan tulee lisäksi myös scalaa. Muut (Wl, Pl, Vt) hankkivat Crosswayta. Ja tietenkin ne  Westendille tulevat kiina-telit  :Very Happy:  

Onkos näissä uusissa nyt sitten jo ne 1+2+1 ovet? Ja lyhyissä 1+2+0 joita ainakin pl tarjosi e18/19:lle

----------


## chauffer

> Tarkoitat kai keski-iän laskemiseen.
> Eihän uudet autot voi keski-ikää nostaa.


Juu tietty, sorry  :Biggrin: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:24 ----------




> Onkos näissä uusissa nyt sitten jo ne 1+2+1 ovet? Ja lyhyissä 1+2+0 joita ainakin pl tarjosi e18/19:lle


Ainakin Helb Scalat tulee 1+2+1 ovilla  :Biggrin:  ja käsittääkseni myös lyhyet näin...

----------


## kuukanko

> Turun turistiautollehan tulee lisäksi myös scalaa. Muut (Wl, Pl, Vt) hankkivat Crosswayta. Ja tietenkin ne  Westendille tulevat kiina-telit


Mistä nämä tiedot ovat peräisin ja pitävätkö ne edes paikkaansa?

----------


## chauffer

> Mistä nämä tiedot ovat peräisin ja pitävätkö ne edes paikkaansa?





> Voittajat ja tarjottu kalusto:
> e18, e19: Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne. Kalusto 7 x uusi Iveco Crossway LE 12 m, 6 x uusi Iveco Crossway LE 12,8 me31: Veolia Transport. Kalusto 3 x 2010 Iveco Crossway LE, 1 x 2005 Scania Ikarus, 1 x 2008 Scania Scala teli, 1 x 2005 Scania Scala teli, 1 x 2004 Scania Ikarus telie61, e81, eP40, eP41, eP60, eP62, eP81, eP82, eP83: Taksikuljetus. Kalusto 1 x 2010 Iveco  Kutsenits, 1 x 2009 MB Sprinter, 1 x 2007 MB Sprinter105: Westendin Linja. Kalusto 2 x uusi Iveco Crossway LE 12,8 m, 2 x 2002 Scania L94, 1 x 2000 Renault Agora Line109: Westendin Linja. Kalusto 6 x uusi Golden Dragon, 3 x 2002 Scania L94194, 195, 505: HelB. Kalusto 4 x uusi Scania Scala, 12 x Scania L94 (401 - 423), lisäksi ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella ajetaan Volvo B7RLE -busseilla (941 - 954)512: Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne. Kalusto 3 x uusi Iveco Crossway LE, 3 x uusi Scania Scala teli415, 451, 519, 520, 535, 615, 620N: HelB. Kalusto 2 x uusi Scania Scala teli, 7 x MAN teli (601 - 609), 2 x Scania L94 teli (63 - 70), 1 x Volvo B12BLE teli (701 - 706), 2 x uusi Scania Scala, 4 x Scania L94 (301 - 311), 2 x Scania L94 (275 - 276) , 2 x Scania L94 (273 - 274), 3 x Scania L94 (250 - 259), 1 x Scania L94 (233 - 242)530: Turun Turistiauto. Kalusto 6 x uusi Scania Scala731: Veolia Transport. Kalusto 2 x uusi Volvo 8700 BLE teli, 1 x 2009 Scania Scala teli, 1 x 2008 Scania Scala teli, 2 x 2002 Scania Scala teli, 1 x 2002 Scania Ikarus, 1 x 2001 Scania IkarusV1: Taksikuljetus. Kalusto 1 x uusi MB SprinterV2: Taksikuljetus. Kalusto 1 x uusi Iveco KutsenitsV3: Taksikuljetus. Kalusto 1 x 2010 Iveco KutsenitsV4: Taksikuljetus. Kalusto 1 x uusi MB Sprinter


Tuossa ainakin niin itse kirjoitit  :Biggrin: Paitsi että Veolialle pari uutta Volvoa...

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuossa ainakin niin itse kirjoitit


Minä kirjoitin HSL:lle tarjotusta kalustosta. Kuten hyvin tiedämme, niin hankittava kalusto on sitten ihan eri asia.

----------


## Nak

> Minä kirjoitin HSL:lle tarjotusta kalustosta. Kuten hyvin tiedämme, niin hankittava kalusto on sitten ihan eri asia.


Se on sitten eri asia. Veolia jos tilaa volvoja niin ne ovat kuitenkin mallia 8900? Eikös sen 8700 volvon pitäisi poistua tuotannosta vähitellen? Niin onhan Pl tosiaan tarjonnut noita teli scaloja ja ehkäpä ne kaksi akselisetkin tulee lahdesta.. Voisin väittää että elokuun puolessa välissä viimeistään ollaan viisaampia tässä(kin) asiassa

----------


## kuukanko

> Veolia jos tilaa volvoja niin ne ovat kuitenkin mallia 8900? Eikös sen 8700 volvon pitäisi poistua tuotannosta vähitellen?


Tietääkseni Veolia on tilannut 2 kpl Volvo 8700LE-telejä. Kesän aikana alkaa useita uusia sopimuksia ympäri Pohjoismaita ja 8700-tuotantolinja suljetaan vasta kun kesän valmistusruuhka on saatu hoidettua.

----------


## aulis

Ymmärsinkö oikein että PL:n uusiin 2-akselisiin Crossway'eihin tulee yksilehtiset etuovet?  :Very Happy:  On ainakin itselleni vaikea kuvitella matalaa Crosswayta yksilehtisellä etuovella.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ymmärsinkö oikein että PL:n uusiin 2-akselisiin Crossway'eihin tulee yksilehtiset etuovet?  On ainakin itselleni vaikea kuvitella matalaa Crosswayta yksilehtisellä etuovella.


Saa sen kapealla etuovella brosyyrini mukaan.

----------


## aulis

> Saa sen kapealla etuovella brosyyrini mukaan.


Onko siis tulossa yksilehtinen vai kapea kaksilehtinen (kuten takaovi) etuovi crosswayhin vai tietääkö vielä kukaan?

----------


## kuukanko

> Saa sen kapealla etuovella brosyyrini mukaan.


Ainakin netissä löytyvissä Irisbusin brosyyreissä 1-lehtinen etuovi Crosswayssä on vain 650 mm leveä, kun HSL:n vaatimus etuovelle on 750 mm. Takaoveksi vastaava ovi kelpaisi, koska siellä HSL:n vaatimus on 600 mm.

----------


## joboo

Onkos helb:llä joku Scala vimma kun hankkivat aika paljon Scaloja?

----------


## chauffer

> Onkos helb:llä joku Scala vimma kun hankkivat aika paljon Scaloja?


Scala on kuulemma kokonaistaloudellisesti edullisempi ja paljon toimintavarmempi kuin Volvo. Näin tekninen johto asiaa perusteli. Henk. koht. tykkäisin kuljettajan ominaisuudessa enemmän Volvosta...  :Cool:

----------


## vristo

Irisbussilta on nyt saatavana Crossway LE-mallia, jossa ainakin etuovet ovat sisäänkääntyvät. Tämä saattaisi huomattavasti helpottaa niillä työskentelyä. Monet niiden ongelmista aiheutuvat HSL-alueen bussiliikentelle soveltumattomista ovimalleista; esimerkkinä korotetut ratikka/bussipysäkkiyhdistelmät.

http://www.danskebusser.dk/bus/bille...de.php?ID=8380

----------


## ipeniemela

Miksiköhän Nobinalla ei ole yhtään Crossaria...?

----------


## Nak

> Irisbussilta on nyt saatavana Crossway LE-mallia, jossa ainakin etuovet ovat sisäänkääntyvät. Tämä saattaisi huomattavasti helpottaa niillä työskentelyä. Monet niiden ongelmista aiheutuvat HSL-alueen bussiliikentelle soveltumattomista ovimalleista; esimerkkinä korotetut ratikka/bussipysäkkiyhdistelmät.
> 
> http://www.danskebusser.dk/bus/bille...de.php?ID=8380


Se on hyvä parannus! Lueskelin tuolta Irisbusin kotisivuilta jotain esitettä ja siinä mainittiin, että keskiovi on mahdollista saada sisäänpäin kääntyvänä, mutta itselle jäi käsitys että etuovea ei  :Very Happy:  




> Etuovena joko yksi- tai kaksi lehtinen ja keskiovena kaksi lehtinen joko sisään tai ulos avautuva ovi


Tässä Esitteessä näkyy myös yksilehtinen takaovi..

Tässä Kuva yksilehtisestä, ja keskiovilehdet näyttäisi myös sisäänpäin kääntyviltä, kun katsoo miten nuo käsikahvat ovat siellä

1+2+0 Crossway LE

----------


## kuukanko

> Irisbussilta on nyt saatavana Crossway LE-mallia, jossa ainakin etuovet ovat sisäänkääntyvät.


Vastaavia ovia on saanut aiemminkin, mutta niiden ovikoneisto vie niin paljon tilaa, että etuoven ja etupyörän väliin ei sitten mahdu istuinta HSL:n edellyttämällä istuinväljyydellä. Nykyään kun vähimmäisvaatimuksen ylittävästä istumapaikkamäärästä ei saa lisäpisteitä HSL:ltä, voikin olla kannattavaa jättää ko. istumapaikat pois.

----------


## Ljungars

Tänään tulin ajatelleeksi asiaa Lahdessa, jossa Koiviston Auton Kabuseissa, ainakin uusimmissa, on kaikissa yksilehtinen etuovi.

----------


## aulis

Olen pitkään miettinyt, että eikö liukuovet sopisi parhaiten keskustan linjoille? Ne eivät kolhisi korkeita kiveyksiä tai olisi kapeilla jalkakäytävillä kulkevien ihmismassojen tiellä. Liukuovet eivät myöskään veisi avautuessaan tilaa sisältä, eikä niitä pitäisi varoa tai niille tehdä tilaa. Tiedän että ainakin MAN:in saa liukuovilla - tietääkö joku, saako joitain muitakin malleja niillä?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Olen pitkään miettinyt, että eikö liukuovet sopisi parhaiten keskustan linjoille? Ne eivät kolhisi korkeita kiveyksiä tai olisi kapeilla jalkakäytävillä kulkevien ihmismassojen tiellä. Liukuovet eivät myöskään veisi avautuessaan tilaa sisältä, eikä niitä pitäisi varoa tai niille tehdä tilaa. Tiedän että ainakin MAN:in saa liukuovilla - tietääkö joku, saako joitain muitakin malleja niillä?


Tampereelle tuli joskus 90-luvun lopulla Lahti 402:ia, joihin tehtiin keskiovet liukuovina. Luultavimmin ei ollut ongelmaton ratkaisu, kun eivät yleistyneet.

----------


## Eppu

> Irisbussilta on nyt saatavana Crossway LE-mallia, jossa ainakin etuovet ovat sisäänkääntyvät. Tämä saattaisi huomattavasti helpottaa niillä työskentelyä. Monet niiden ongelmista aiheutuvat HSL-alueen bussiliikentelle soveltumattomista ovimalleista; esimerkkinä korotetut ratikka/bussipysäkkiyhdistelmät.
> 
> http://www.danskebusser.dk/bus/bille...de.php?ID=8380


No hitto, tuo yksilehtinen takaovi on kuin onkin huomattavasti siistimmän näköinen kuin se kapea 2-lehtinen töherrys. Pienet asiat vaikuttavat suuresti, ainakin ulkonäöllisesti.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:17 ----------




> Tampereelle tuli joskus 90-luvun lopulla Lahti 402:ia, joihin tehtiin keskiovet liukuovina. Luultavimmin ei ollut ongelmaton ratkaisu, kun eivät yleistyneet.


Kyllä ja Paunulle myös tämän jälkeen useampiakin näitä Tamware-ovisia. Käsitys on että näistä ovista kyllä pidetään. Esim. yhtiön uusimmat lyhyet 8700-Volvot sekä Scalat tulivat keskioven osalta tällaisella oviratkaisulla. Kuitenkin uusimpiin telivolvoihin sellaisia ei asennettu, käsittääkseni sen takia että kilpailutuksen takia oli pakko jostakin säästää. Mutta yhtä kaikki liukuovet ovat kyllä saaneet hyvää palautetta.

----------


## Nak

Oliko ne HKL 9825-9827 citarot liukuovilla? Voi kyllä olla että sekoitan ne, saksassa näkemiini citaroihin.. Muistikuva on kyllä että ne poistettiin mm. Lukuisten ovivikojen takia

EDIT. Muistin väärin HKL 9827 / Nyk. Turussa

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Oliko ne HKL 9825-9827 citarot liukuovilla? Voi kyllä olla että sekoitan ne, saksassa näkemiini citaroihin.. Muistikuva on kyllä että ne poistettiin mm. Lukuisten ovivikojen takia


Sen mitä itse noilla matkustin niin kyllä niissä oli ihan normaalit vippiovet, samoin oli Lähilinjojen Citaroissa samanlaiset ovet.

----------


## aulis

> Kyllä ja Paunulle myös tämän jälkeen useampiakin näitä Tamware-ovisia. Käsitys on että näistä ovista kyllä pidetään. Esim. yhtiön uusimmat lyhyet 8700-Volvot sekä Scalat tulivat keskioven osalta tällaisella oviratkaisulla. Kuitenkin uusimpiin telivolvoihin sellaisia ei asennettu, käsittääkseni sen takia että kilpailutuksen takia oli pakko jostakin säästää. Mutta yhtä kaikki liukuovet ovat kyllä saaneet hyvää palautetta.


No miksei Helsingin liikenteeseen ole sitten tullut noita liukuovia? Onko raha oikeasti ainoa syy?

----------


## bussifriikki

1.5.11

Ruskeasuon varikolla näkyi tilaajaväreissä oleva HelBin K-Scala

----------


## PepeB

> No miksei Helsingin liikenteeseen ole sitten tullut noita liukuovia? Onko raha oikeasti ainoa syy?


Hyvin todennäköistä. Saattaisi olla sama syy, miksi Tampereen Kaupunkiliikenne ei niitä ole hankkinut autoihinsa. Ne on paljon nopeammat kyllä käyttää  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

Helb 1121 tänään varikolla, etuovi yhdellä lehdellä. Ja ns. turvaohjaamolla, se ratkaisu ei kauaa kestä! Kolinaa ja räminää luvassa heti uutena. Kuvakin löytyy kohta  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

Tällainen...

----------


## Nak

> Tällainen...


Sanoisiko että tuo etuovi on aika härskin näköinen kun ei ole tottunut  :Biggrin:  Olisit napannut kuvan "turvaohjaamosta"? mitä tuo ikkunassa olevalla 100 tarkoittaa?

----------


## joboo

onkos tuossa autoss myös 43 paikkaa vai enemmän?

----------


## Koala

Eipähän pääse kuljettaja avaamaan pelkkää puolikasta ovesta kun yrittää sisään repun ja kahden täyden IKEA-kassin kanssa  :Very Happy:  Aika leveän näköinen ovi vai huijaako kuva?

----------


## bussifriikki

toi etuovihan on yhtä leveä kuin kaksi tavallista ovea, ellei leveämpikin. mitä järkeä?

----------


## chauffer

> Eipähän pääse kuljettaja avaamaan pelkkää puolikasta ovesta kun yrittää sisään repun ja kahden täyden IKEA-kassin kanssa  Aika leveän näköinen ovi vai huijaako kuva?


Ei se paljon huijaa.. ja avautuu samalla tavalla kuin joidenkin Ikarusten takaovi, mutta vaan toisinpäin. Eli moni saa oven päähänsä kun on kiire sisään  :Biggrin:  lisää kuvia sittenkun ensi kerran näen laitteen...

----------


## Koala

> ja avautuu samalla tavalla kuin joidenkin Ikarusten takaovi, mutta vaan toisinpäin. Eli moni saa oven päähänsä kun on kiire sisään  lisää kuvia sittenkun ensi kerran näen laitteen...


Tätä mä vähän pelkäsinkin... Kiitos vastaksesta kysymykseen jonka unohdin kysyä  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

> Ei se paljon huijaa.. ja avautuu samalla tavalla kuin joidenkin Ikarusten takaovi, mutta vaan toisinpäin. Eli moni saa oven päähänsä kun on kiire sisään  lisää kuvia sittenkun ensi kerran näen laitteen...


Tuttu ilmiö linjalla h11 olevalla Säffle 2000:lla. Ihmiset ei osaa varoa sitä ovea, kun avautuu aika ulos sieltä  :Eek:  Tuo ovi on kyllä leveämpi kun esim. Proto Scaloissa 114 ja 115?

----------


## chauffer

> Tuttu ilmiö linjalla h11 olevalla Säffle 2000:lla. Ihmiset ei osaa varoa sitä ovea, kun avautuu aika ulos sieltä  Tuo ovi on kyllä leveämpi kun esim. Proto 114 ja 115 Scaloissa?


Juu on huomattavasti leveämpi ja siten avautuu ulommas, taitaa olla 80 senttiä, jos ei enemmänkin..  :Eek:

----------


## sm3

> Tällainen...


Mites tuommoiseen ovitukseen on oikein päädytty, yksilehtinen etuovi ja keskiovikin noin takana on aika erikoinen näky täälläpäin. Onko tuosta tulossa jokin uusi standardi?

Varmasti asiasta on täällä jo keskusteltu mutta en nyt saa päähäni että missä ketjussa.

----------


## aulis

> Mites tuommoiseen ovitukseen on oikein päädytty, yksilehtinen etuovi ja keskiovikin noin takana on aika erikoinen näky täälläpäin. Onko tuosta tulossa jokin uusi standardi?


Liittyisikö tuo keskioven aiempaa taaempana sijainti siihen, että noissa on HSL:n uuden vaatimuksen mukaan kolme lastenvaunupaikkaa, joista mahdollisesti yksi samalla puolella kuin ovet ... ?

----------


## bussifriikki

hyvin on oudoksi maailma mennyt.. ladonovi edessä ja takaoven takana noin vähän tilaa

----------


## hylje

Keskiovi on siirtynyt taaemmas jo K-Scalojen myötä: lyhyempi ja korkeampi moottoritila antoi siirtää yhden tuolirivin moottoritilan päältä keskiovien eteen.

----------


## sm3

Ok, kiitoksia vastauksista. 

En ole nähnyt aiemmin vastaavaa keskioven sijoitusta, ainakaan muistaakseni...  :Laughing:  Tuossahan on nyt takaovi jo melkein tarpeeton, miksei sitä jätetty pois kun vie istumapaikkoja turhaan. 

Proto-Scaloissa taas keskiovi oli melkein heti etuoven jälkeen. Kehitys on silminnähtävää ja kerrankin hyvään suuntaan menevää. Lisää tilaa lastenrattaille ja suurten kantamusten kanssa kulkeville on aina hyvä asia. 

Missä ja koska tuolla voisi päästä koematkustamaan. Ei taida kuitenkaan olla vielä liikenteessä.

Voisko tuo numero 100 ikkunassa tarkoittaa sadatta Scalaa?

----------


## aki

> Missä ja koska tuolla voisi päästä koematkustamaan. Ei taida kuitenkaan olla vielä liikenteessä.
> 
> Voisko tuo numero 100 ikkunassa tarkoittaa sadatta Scalaa?


Käsittääkseni nämä 3 lastenvaunupaikan scalat tulevat ensi vuoden alusta alkaviin uusiin sopimuksiin linjoille h75 ja h81,B joilla oli tämä kolmen lastenvaunupaikan vaatimus, olisiko sitten niin että samaisilla linjoilla tullaan näkemään jo aiemmin?

Tuo numero 100 tuskin tarkoittaa sadatta scalaa sillä onhan noita valmistettu huomattavasti enemmän 10 vuoden aikana.

----------


## ripperi

Taitaa tuo 100 tarkoittaa Scanian 100-vuotisjuhlavuotta. Samanlainenhan tarra löytyy omnie320:n esittelypelistä. Kuvia vissiin tältäkin foorumilta löytyy.

----------


## chauffer

> Ok, kiitoksia vastauksista. 
> 
> En ole nähnyt aiemmin vastaavaa keskioven sijoitusta, ainakaan muistaakseni...  Tuossahan on nyt takaovi jo melkein tarpeeton, miksei sitä jätetty pois kun vie istumapaikkoja turhaan.
> 
> Missä ja koska tuolla voisi päästä koematkustamaan. Ei taida kuitenkaan olla vielä liikenteessä.


Kyllä tuo keskioven paikka on ollut samassa kohtaa jo Helbin Scalasta nro. 501 alkaen  :Biggrin:  En kyllä tiedä miksi se tuossa uudessa näyttää erilaiselta...  :Eek:  Nämä Helbin uudet kyllä tulevat liikenteeseen kesän aikana koska tulevat syksyn liikenteeseen lentokentälle ja 194/195:lle

----------


## Nak

Helb 910 , Nf 714 ja Vt 460 Näissä Bussidatasta löytyneissä kuvissa näkyy ikkunoiden määrää laskemalla että samassa kohtaa se ovi suurinpiirtein on. Veikkaisin että kuitenkin tuo etuovi ja väritys muuttavat silmissä sen keskioven sijaintia. Myös tässä Vt 452:ssa näyttää että keskiovi on melkein takaovessa kiinni

----------


## Eppu

Näyttäis tuon kuvan perusteella siltä, että keski- ja takaoven välissä olisi vain 2 penkkiriviä. Etuovi puolestaan on kyllä yllättävänkin leveä, varmasti joillekin käy niin että saa ovenpielestä kuonoonsa, mikäli kiirehtii liikaa sisäänpääsyssä... Silti oviaukko ei taida olla ihan yhtä leveä, kuin pariovilla varustetuissa yksilöissä. Ja näköjään etuoven kaidekin on kokenut muodonmuutosta.

Jospa myös jousitus olisi pehmeämpi ja penkit ergonomisempia, eikä räminää esiintyisi. Silloin näitä autoja voisi varauksella sanoa jopa mukaviksi. Toiveajatteluahan tämä taitaa olla kuitenkin...

----------


## Lasse

> Taitaa tuo 100 tarkoittaa Scanian 100-vuotisjuhlavuotta. Samanlainenhan tarra löytyy omnie320:n esittelypelistä. Kuvia vissiin tältäkin foorumilta löytyy.


Tarkennettuna Scanian linja-autotuotannon 100-vuotisjuhlaa. Itse Scania täyttää jo 120 vuotta.

----------


## chauffer

> Näyttäis tuon kuvan perusteella siltä, että keski- ja takaoven välissä olisi vain 2 penkkiriviä.


 On muuten 3 penkkiriviä tuossa välissä  :Biggrin:

----------


## chauffer

Muutama kuva lisää Helb 1121:stä ;

----------


## chauffer

> onkos tuossa autoss myös 43 paikkaa vai enemmän?


40 istumapaikkaa+pyörätuoli ja 44 klaffi-istuimet käytössä eli ilman pyörätuolia...

----------


## Nak

Kuljettajanportti/turvaohjaamo on juurikin sen kaltainen minkälaiseksi sen olin kuvitellutkin. Fiksu ja yksinkertainen. Parannuksena voisin liittää tuohon porttiin lukon yläreunaankin. Nyt siellä sitä tuskin on? Sitten ei kolisisi, niinkuin Scalan nykyinen portin yläreuna tekee, ellei välissä ole kasaa aikatauluja ja muutamia selkänojamainoksia  :Biggrin:  Ja mitenhän mahtaa Scalan magneettilukitus jaksaa pitkällä juoksulla pitää porttia kiinni, kun ei meinaa nykyisen painostakaan porttia jaksaa ajan myötä. 

Mielenkiintoinen ratkaisu tuo yksinäinen penkki tuossa keskioven etupuolella. Tätähän ei tietääkseni/muistaakseni ole h79:n vakioautoissa 914-915 jossa on myöskin tuo kolme lastenvaunu paikkaa (eikä myöskään Nobinan 99-City L teleissä johon myös mahtuu kolmet vaunut leikiten) Olisi saanut kyllä vielä yhden istuinpaikan lisää jos olisi laittanut yhden lastenvaunupaikan ja pyörätuolikiinnikkeet tuohon yksinäisen penkin paikalle ja kaksi istuinta siis kuljettajanpuolelle autoa. Nf 686 korkeasaaribussissa on tämä ratkaisu ja hyvin toimii. Toisaalta siksi ehkä ratkaisu näin, kun muuten tulee ongelmaksi tuon oven alakiinnitys. Korkeasaarelaisessa kun on keskelläkin vain yksi lehti..

Onko Helbille tullut uudet penkinkankaat, vai kuuluuko tilaajaväritykseen myös yhteinen penkkikangas?

----------


## chauffer

> Kuljettajanportti/turvaohjaamo on juurikin sen kaltainen minkälaiseksi sen olin kuvitellutkin. Fiksu ja yksinkertainen. Parannuksena voisin liittää tuohon porttiin lukon yläreunaankin. Nyt siellä sitä tuskin on? Sitten ei kolisisi, niinkuin Scalan nykyinen portin yläreuna tekee, ellei välissä ole kasaa aikatauluja ja muutamia selkänojamainoksia  Ja mitenhän mahtaa Scalan magneettilukitus jaksaa pitkällä juoksulla pitää porttia kiinni, kun ei meinaa nykyisen painostakaan porttia jaksaa ajan myötä. 
> 
> 
> Onko Helbille tullut uudet penkinkankaat, vai kuuluuko tilaajaväritykseen myös yhteinen penkkikangas?


Näihin kahteen jo tulleeseen tulee magneetti myös tuonne yläreunaan. Mutta saranat eivät tule kestämään oven painoa, vaikka ovat kuulemma vahvistetut. Ovi pitäisi yksinkertaisesti saranoida toisinpäin  :Biggrin:  Ja juu uudet kankaat on Helbilllä, ja penkit on pehmeämmät mielestäni kuin aikaisemmissa..

----------


## sm3

> Onko Helbille tullut uudet penkinkankaat, vai kuuluuko tilaajaväritykseen myös yhteinen penkkikangas?


Ja näkyy olevan rutkasti enemmän pehmusteitakin kuin ennen. 

Ohjauspöydästä (vai miksi ikinä nimitetäänkään) olisi myös kiva saada kuva/kuvia, kun ei matkustajana oikein pääse sitä koskaan kunnolla näkemään.

----------


## chauffer

> Ohjauspöydästä (vai miksi ikinä nimitetäänkään) olisi myös kiva saada kuva/kuvia, kun ei matkustajana oikein pääse sitä koskaan kunnolla näkemään.


Kojelauta  :Biggrin:  Sen näkee kyllä etupenkistä aika täydellisesti  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Meneekös tuo HelB 1121 linjoille h75 ja h77 (koska niillä pitää olla 3 lastenvaunupaikkaa), vai onko muillakin linjoilla kolmen lastenvaunupaikan vaatimus?

Ja tuo etuovi...  :Biggrin:

----------


## chauffer

> Meneekös tuo HelB 1121 linjoille h75 ja h77 (koska niillä pitää olla 3 lastenvaunupaikkaa), vai onko muillakin linjoilla kolmen lastenvaunupaikan vaatimus?
> 
> Ja tuo etuovi...


Juu Varhan varikolle menee, muista en vielä tiedä

----------


## joboo

Onkos näissä autoissa HELMI-näytöt valmiina vai asennetaanko niihin? Vai tuleeko edes ollenkaan?

----------


## metanolman81

> Meneekös tuo HelB 1121 linjoille h75 ja h77 (koska niillä pitää olla 3 lastenvaunupaikkaa), vai onko muillakin linjoilla kolmen lastenvaunupaikan vaatimus?
> 
> Ja tuo etuovi...


Vois kuvitella että pätkät menee linjalle 77, kun taas 75:lla ainakin osa vuoroista on teleillä, suurin osa teleistä tietenkin menevät lentokenttälinjoille, oletettavasti lentokenttätilaajavärityksellä vieläpä? 

Uusia pätkiä minun mielestäni piti tulla myöskin linjoille 194 ja 195, jotka voitimme tuoreessa kilpailussa... ota nyt tästä sitten selvää, miten nää autot taas sekoitetaan... Mutta oli linja mikä tahansa, niin täytyypi laittaa vedonlyönti pystyyn, monennellako pysäkkikäynnillä joku saa etuovesta päähänsä. Minä veikkaan että heti ensimmäisellä!  :Biggrin:

----------


## chauffer

> Onkos näissä autoissa HELMI-näytöt valmiina vai asennetaanko niihin? Vai tuleeko edes ollenkaan?


ainakin 1121:ssä on helmi...

----------


## kuukanko

Kaikissa uusissa busseissahan on kolmen lastenvaunupaikan vaatimus.

h75:llä ja h77:llä uusi sopimus alkaa vasta vuodenvaihteessa, eiköhän niille uudet bussit toimiteta vasta myöhemmin, kun kerran tieto niille tulevista busseistakin tuli vasta tänään. Tuo 1121 on ollut koritehtaalla työn alla ennen kuin edes h75:n ja h77:n kilpailutus ratkesi.

Voisin veikata, että tämä 1121 menee h68:lle, minne HSL on vaihtanut 194/195/505:n uudet bussit kolmen lastenvaunupaikan takia.

----------


## sm3

> Kojelauta  Sen näkee kyllä etupenkistä aika täydellisesti


Niin juu, kojelautahan se tosiaan oli.  :Laughing:  Valokuvasta voisi rauhassa tutkiskella, mutta voi minä kai etupenkissäkin sitten matkustella, jos vapaina sattuisivat olemaan. 

Olisi kyllä kiva tietää myös mikä vaihteiston tarkka merkki on esim. ZF 6HP-604 ja mikä moottori. 

Ei minulla mitään varsinaista kunnon tarvetta noille tiedoille ole, mutta olisi vain mielenkiintoista tietää. HSL alueen uusien bussien vaihteistoja kun ei enää mistään netistä taida löytyä. 

Nämä minun viestini menevät pelkäksi kyselyksi, mutta haittaako se?  :Confused:

----------


## zige94

> Onkos näissä autoissa HELMI-näytöt valmiina vai asennetaanko niihin? Vai tuleeko edes ollenkaan?


Arvaan että tulee jos h75 ja 77:lla menee koska ovat HELMI-linjoja. Ainakin aikaisemmissa 1xxx-scaloissa on ymmärtääkseni ollut HELMI-valmiina/intergroitu siihen edessä olevaan näyttöön.

----------


## chauffer

> Arvaan että tulee jos h75 ja 77:lla menee koska ovat HELMI-linjoja. Ainakin aikaisemmissa 1xxx-scaloissa on ymmärtääkseni ollut HELMI-valmiina/intergroitu siihen edessä olevaan näyttöön.


Se edessä oleva näyttö on juuri Helmi-näyttö, siihen vaan on sitten integroitu muutakin tietoa  :Biggrin:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Voisin veikata, että tämä 1121 menee h68:lle, minne HSL on vaihtanut 194/195/505:n uudet bussit kolmen lastenvaunupaikan takia.


Siis menevätkö kaikki HelB:n 194/195/505-pakettiin tarjoamat uudet bussit linjalle h68 ja tuohon pakettiin tulee vain vanhoja busseja?

----------


## kuukanko

> Siis menevätkö kaikki HelB:n 194/195/505-pakettiin tarjoamat uudet bussit linjalle h68 ja tuohon pakettiin tulee vain vanhoja busseja?


Kyllä, uudet bussit siirtyvät 194/195/505:lle sitten kun h68:n nykyinen sopimus päättyy. h68:lta vaihdetaan 194/195/505:lle siksi aikaa autosarjan 804 - 814 -busseja.

----------


## Knightrider

> Mutta oli linja mikä tahansa, niin täytyypi laittaa vedonlyönti pystyyn, monennellako pysäkkikäynnillä joku saa etuovesta päähänsä. Minä veikkaan että heti ensimmäisellä!


Eihän tuo ovi ainakaan kuvan perusteella paljoa ulos tule. Lisäksi yleensä bussi ajetaan niin, että etuovi on n. 5 metriä pysäkin jälkeen (jotta keskiovi olisi kopin kohdalla). Oven avaamisen aikana asiakkaat harppaavat niitä muutamia askelia, eivätkä täten hypi etukulmaan oven eteen.

Enpä ole nähnyt kenenkään kaukoliikennelinjureissakaan oviin törmäävän, vaikka ovi tulisi ulos 50:kin senttiä.

----------


## PKL-YTV

Crossareiden etuoviin ihmiset kyllä törmäilevät. Kun huomaavat ovien alkavan aueta, ottavat askeleen eteenpäin ja saavat sitten ulospäin aukenevasta pariovesta kuonoonsa...  :Smile:  

PL:lle tulevat uudet Crossarit tulevat muuten ovijärjestelyllä 2+2+1, niin että etu- ja keskiovet aukeavat sisäänpäin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> PL:lle tulevat uudet Crossarit tulevat muuten ovijärjestelyllä 2+2+1, niin että etu- ja keskiovet aukeavat sisäänpäin.


Aika jännä nähdä Crossway, jossa yksilehtinen takaovi aukeaa ulospäin.  :Biggrin: 
Ja toivottavasti nuo sisäänpäin aukeavat ovet ovat nykyisiä nopeampia.

----------


## chauffer

> Ja toivottavasti nuo sisäänpäin aukeavat ovet ovat nykyisiä nopeampia.


Noita Crossareiden ovia on muuten nopeutettu huomattavasti monessa autossa, säätö kysymys se vaan on  :Biggrin:

----------


## aulis

> Noita Crossareiden ovia on muuten nopeutettu huomattavasti monessa autossa, säätö kysymys se vaan on


Oliko/onko sama myös WL:n Renault Agora Line'eissa? Ennen olivat nekin nimittäin raivostuttavan hitaita mutteivät enää.

----------


## chauffer

> Oliko/onko sama myös WL:n Renault Agora Line'eissa? Ennen olivat nekin nimittäin raivostuttavat hitaita mutteivät enää.


Sitä en tiedä, Pohjolan Crossarit h23:lla vaan huomioitu... Mutta kaikissa ovissa, valmistajasta riippumatta pitäisi olla säätö. Joihin kuljettajat eivät saa koskea! Tietämätön säätäjä kun saa 90% ovivioista ihan itse aikaan, toiset sitten niistä kärsii. Ne kun eivät saa olla liiankaan nopeat, koska lukuisat tunnistimet puuttuvat silloin peliin erinäisin virheilmoituksin! Nämä hätähousut niitä säätävät joiden mielestä pysäkkijarru hidastaa matkantekoa (mitä se ei tee), jos sitä ei saa pois niin ruuvataan ovia nopeammaksi (tyhmää)  :Mad:

----------


## metanolman81

> Aika jännä nähdä Crossway, jossa yksilehtinen takaovi aukeaa ulospäin. 
> Ja toivottavasti nuo sisäänpäin aukeavat ovet ovat nykyisiä nopeampia.


Tuskinpa lie Crossareissa semmoiset ovet sen ihmeellisemmät kuin tässä Turkulaisessa Golden Dragonissa. Vielä kun takaovikin aukeaisi sisäänpäin, niin olisi huomattavasti parempi sellaisilla linjoilla jossa pysähdytään myös ratikkapysäkeillä, kuten esimerkiksi Pasilassa.

Ja mitä tulee vielä kommentteihin tuosta Scalan yksilehtisestä etuovesta, niin näkisittepä vaan minkälaisia suorituksia näkee matkustajien osalta joka päivä. Seisotaan ihan melkein pysäkin reunalla, tai sitten vähän kauempana ja hyökätään heti nenä kiinni bussin etuoveen ennen kuin se on edes auennutkaan. Jos koitat kovemmasta vauhdista jarruttaa pysäkin etureunaan odottavien matkustajien ohi, niin heti hyökätään siihen etuoveen silti kiinni ja ollaan sen näköisiä että miksi ajoit musta ohi... Pitäisi saada pikkusen kovemmasta vauhdista ovet auki, kuten joskus muinoin saikin, nythän ne aukeaa vasta melkein kävelyvauhdista... Pointtina tässä oli se, että aivan varmasti jossakin vaiheessa joku saa tuosta ovesta nenillensä...

----------


## aulis

Tuleekos näitä muuten linjalle jo ennen kuin varsinaiset uudet sopimukset alkavat?

----------


## chauffer

> Tuleekos näitä muuten linjalle jo ennen kuin varsinaiset uudet sopimukset alkavat?


kyllä ne aina tulee sitä mukaa kun valmistuvat...

----------


## aulis

> kyllä ne aina tulee sitä mukaa kun valmistuvat...


No osaako kukaan sanoa vielä, mille linjalle/linjoille ovat mahdollisesti tulossa? Joidenkin vanhojen tilalle?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> No osaako kukaan sanoa vielä, mille linjalle/linjoille ovat mahdollisesti tulossa? Joidenkin vanhojen tilalle?


Jos tarkoitat noita HelB:n Scaloja, niin osa niistä menee h68:lle vanhojen tilalle, koska siellä on kolmen lastenvaunupaikan vaatimus. Ja osa menee lentokenttälinjoille.

----------


## Miska

> Jos tarkoitat noita HelB:n Scaloja, niin osa niistä menee h68:lle vanhojen tilalle, koska siellä on kolmen lastenvaunupaikan vaatimus. Ja osa menee lentokenttälinjoille.


Linjalla 68 ei ole kolmen lastenvaunupaikan vaatimusta, mutta kuten kuukanko aiemmin kertoi, HSL on sopinut HelB:n kanssa, että linjoille 194, 195 ja 505 tarjotut neljä uutta kolmella lastenvaunupaikalla varustettua autoa sijoitetaankin 68:lle sen liikennöintisopimuksen loppuun asti.

----------


## aulis

Tarkoitin, minne nuo HelB:in Scalat menevät _ennen_ elokuuta?

----------


## Koala

> Tarkoitin, minne nuo HelB:in Scalat menevät _ennen_ elokuuta?


No tuskin sitä kukaan vielä tietää, ainakin nuo aiemmat 11xx-Scalat olivat vierailevina tähtinä milloin missäkin.

----------


## chauffer

> No tuskin sitä kukaan vielä tietää, ainakin nuo aiemmat 11xx-Scalat olivat vierailevina tähtinä milloin missäkin.


Yleensä niitä kierrätetään varikon ohi menevillä linjoilla, saadaan nopeasti vaihdettua pois jos hajoavat  :Biggrin:

----------


## chauffer

Helb 1121-1124 ovat saapuneet. 1121 ja 1122 olivat eilen jo kilvissä. Nämä 4 autoa menevät Vartiokylän varikolle lähipäivinä...  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

Helb 1125 saapui ruhan varikolle aamulla..

----------


## metanolman81

> Helb 1121-1124 ovat saapuneet. 1121 ja 1122 olivat eilen jo kilvissä. Nämä 4 autoa menevät Vartiokylän varikolle lähipäivinä...


Näyttipä ainakin tänään olevan jo 1123 ajossa linjalla H68...  :Smile:

----------


## aki

> Näyttipä ainakin tänään olevan jo 1123 ajossa linjalla H68...


Ja on siellä ollut jo ajossa ainakin 1121 ja 1122

----------


## Koala

1124 oli sunnuntaina esittelyssaä HelBin virkistyspäivässä ilman rekisterikilpiä. Kohta varmaan linjalla.

----------


## killerpop

Suomessa lie liikaa vuodenaikoja, jos nyt on jo syksy ja elokuussa tulee talvi (aikataulujen muodossakin)

----------


## Koala

> Suomessa lie liikaa vuodenaikoja, jos nyt on jo syksy ja elokuussa tulee talvi (aikataulujen muodossakin)


Mikä tän kommentin pointti on?

----------


## zige94

> Suomessa lie liikaa vuodenaikoja, jos nyt on jo syksy ja elokuussa tulee talvi (aikataulujen muodossakin)





> Mikä tän kommentin pointti on?


Tarkoittaa varmaan kun syksyn bussit tulee nyt. Mutta en silti kyllä tuota viestiä tajua... Kyllähän nyt ajoissa pitää toimittaa. Vuodenvaihteen autothan tuli aika viime tingassa. Kaikki ei tainneet edes ehtiä ajoissa.

----------


## Koala

> Tarkoittaa varmaan kun syksyn bussit tulee nyt. Mutta en silti kyllä tuota viestiä tajua... Kyllähän nyt ajoissa pitää toimittaa. Vuodenvaihteen autothan tuli aika viime tingassa. Kaikki ei tainneet edes ehtiä ajoissa.


Niin sitä mä juuri ajattelin että vaikea lahden kaljakorin on niitä busseja yhdessä yössä väsätä ja HelB tietysti laittaa ne linjalle kun tulevat, tulee lastentaudit esiin ennen sopimuksien alkua ym.

----------


## Nak

> Mikä tän kommentin pointti on?


Varmaan se että nyt on toukokuu ja Helbille tulee jo syksyksi tilattuja autoja. Elokuussahan astuu voimaan _talvi_aikataulut, vaikka elokuu on vielä täysin kesää ainakin nykyään  :Biggrin:

----------


## Knightrider

> Varmaan se että nyt on toukokuu ja Helbille tulee jo syksyksi tilattuja autoja. Elokuussahan astuu voimaan _talvi_aikataulut, vaikka elokuu on vielä täysin kesää ainakin nykyään


Joka vuodenvaihteessa tulee aina niin paljon korjauksia aikataulukirjaan ja muutoksia linjojen reitteihin ja aikatauluihin, että eikö voisi olla syys, kevät- ja kesäaikataulut erikseen?

----------


## aulis

> Joka vuodenvaihteessa tulee aina niin paljon korjauksia aikataulukirjaan ja muutoksia linjojen reitteihin ja aikatauluihin, että eikö voisi olla syys, kevät- ja kesäaikataulut erikseen?


Uppsalassa on ainakin noin.

----------


## mconen

ÅL 14, uusi Scala tilaajaväreissä havaittu Länsiväylällä.

----------


## aulis

> ÅL 14, uusi Scala tilaajaväreissä havaittu Länsiväylällä.


Åbergin Linjan facebook-sivuilla on kuvia.

----------


## Zambo

> ÅL 14, uusi Scala tilaajaväreissä havaittu Länsiväylällä.


Bussin pitäisi olla ma-aamuna Mankkaan 7.23 ja Kampin 7.58 lähdöissä.

----------


## aulis

> Bussin pitäisi olla ma-aamuna Mankkaan 7.23 ja Kampin 7.58 lähdöissä.


Onko tietoa vielä, onko tiistainakin?

----------


## joboo

Millos nämä HelB:n uudet teli autot tulevat?

----------


## chauffer

> Millos nämä HelB:n uudet teli autot tulevat?


2 pitäisi tulla ennen syysliikenteen alkua, sitten 12 lisää ennen vuoden vaihdetta...

----------


## aulis

> Alunperin kirjoittanut joboo
> 
> 
> Millos nämä HelB:n uudet teli autot tulevat?
> 
> 
> 2 pitäisi tulla ennen syysliikenteen alkua, sitten 12 lisää ennen vuoden vaihdetta...


Tuleeko näihinkin sellaiset luonnottoman leveät yksilehtiset ovet? Ja tietääkö joku, mistä tuo oviratkaisu ylipäätään on alunperin johtunut?

----------


## JT

> Tuleeko näihinkin sellaiset luonnottoman leveät yksilehtiset ovet? Ja tietääkö joku, mistä tuo oviratkaisu ylipäätään on alunperin johtunut?


Koska HSL:n kalustovaatimuksissa riittää nykyisin 1-lehtinen etuovi. Tällaista ovea käytettäessä (mikäli vain on kapeampi kuin 2-lehtinen) välittömästi sen takana olevalle penkkiparille saadaan parempi istuinväljyys.

----------


## metanolman81

> 2 pitäisi tulla ennen syysliikenteen alkua, sitten 12 lisää ennen vuoden vaihdetta...


Eipä niitä teli-Scaloja kylläkään pitänyt tulla kuin 2 tai 3kpl, 2 hybridi-Volvoa ja loput 2-akselisia Scaloja. Volvoista ei tietoa, mutta ainakin kaikki Scalat tulevat 1-lehtisellä etuovella ja turvaohjaamolla varustettuina. 

Etuovi on todennäköisesti jossain vaiheessa jonkun päässä, jos seisoo lähellä pysäkin reunaa. Että älkää sitten ihmetelkö ja juosko heti perässä, jos bussi vetää sinusta ohi pysäkin etureunaan ja avaa siellä vasta oven. Se ovi tulee todella paljon ulos korista ja pyyhkäisyliike ulospäin on aikamoisen laaja. Kuljettaja istuu aitiossaan turvaohjaamomallissa kuin sossun tädit luukun takana konsanaan, joten aivan turha enää sitten tulla karttojen tai osoitteiden kanssa kysymään koska hankalaksi menee, ja muut sisään pyrkivät matkustajat joutuvat jonottamaan takananne, koska kapeamman oviaukon vuoksi takaanne ei mahdu ohi...

----------


## chauffer

> Eipä niitä teli-Scaloja kylläkään pitänyt tulla kuin 2 tai 3kpl, 2 hybridi-Volvoa ja loput 2-akselisia Scaloja.





> Korjaus; 12 teliä, 3 2-akselista





> Tänään tuli infoa Helbin bussihankinnoista vuoden vaihteen liikenteeseen; Scala telejä 13kpl, Scala 2-akselisia 2kpl ja 2 volvo-hybridiä. Eli ei Crossareita


 Näin kirjoittelin aikaisemmin, Uudet bussit vuodenvaihde 2011-2012 otsikon alla... en usko että Helbin infotaululla noin paljon valehdellaan...  :Biggrin:

----------


## metanolman81

> Näin kirjoittelin aikaisemmin, Uudet bussit vuodenvaihde 2011-2012 otsikon alla... en usko että Helbin infotaululla noin paljon valehdellaan...


Niinpä, pätkiähän on jo sen kuus kappaletta rekisterissä ja liikenteessä...  :Biggrin:

----------


## chauffer

> Niinpä, pätkiähän on jo sen kuus kappaletta rekisterissä ja liikenteessä...


Juu, syysliikenteen alkuun pitikin tulla 8 pätkää  :Very Happy:  Vuodenvaihteen hankintoja sitten ne 3 pätkää lisää ja 12 teliä  :Biggrin:  Nämä tekstit siirrettiin omaan ketjuun...

----------


## joboo

Mitä järkeä on laittaa helmi näytöllisiä autoja helmi näytöttömille linjoille meinaan lentokenttälinjoille

----------


## kuukanko

Veolialle tulee heinäkuussa 2 uutta teli-Volvoa ja 3 uutta Irisbusia.

----------


## chauffer

Ainakin 2 pätkää ja 2 tälläista(lisäksi sisällä jompikumpi) Ruhan varikolla Scanian huollon puolella klo. 11.20. Ja Helbille vissiin tulossa, ainakin tuo toinen lyhyt..  :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

Oliskos nuo teli-Scalat niitä, jotka tulee PL:lle linjalle 512/A?

----------


## Pera

> Oliskos nuo teli-Scalat niitä, jotka tulee PL:lle linjalle 512/A?


Nämä on HelBin autot jotka tulee lentokenttälinjoille!

----------


## vristo

> Nämä on HelBin autot jotka tulee lentokenttälinjoille!


Taidat olla oikeassa, sillä PL:n Scalat on ainakin tähän mennessä tulleet tuplaetuvaloilla.

----------


## aulis

Tuleeko muuten PL:n Scaloihin yksi- vai kaksilehtinen etuovi? Ja miksi HelB ja Åberg innostuivat niin noista yksilehtisistä ovista? Mitä hyötyä niistä on?

----------


## Koala

> yksilehtisistä ovista? Mitä hyötyä niistä on?


Matkustajana iloitsee ainakin siitä että kun yrität kahden muovikassin kanssa kyytiin kuljettaja ei voi hattuillaakseen avata puolikasta ovea.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä hyötyä niistä on?


Ovat halvempia ja toimintavarmempia kuin 2-lehtiset.

----------


## tkp

> Ovat halvempia ja toimintavarmempia kuin 2-lehtiset.


Onko tuo "mega"leveä ovi HSL:n vaatimus yksilehtisen oven kohdalla? Kun ainakin Tampereella matkustajat mahtuu kapeammastakin ovesta sisään eikä ovi lyö pysäkillä odottavaa matkustajaa naamalle avatuessaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko tuo "mega"leveä ovi HSL:n vaatimus yksilehtisen oven kohdalla?


HSL:n vaatimus on sama kuin Tampereella eli 750 mm. Tuo "mega"leveä ovi on tasan metrin levyinen.

----------


## aulis

> HSL:n vaatimus on sama kuin Tampereella eli 750 mm. Tuo "mega"leveä ovi on tasan metrin levyinen.


Miksi sitten ei käytetä 750mm ovea?

----------


## chauffer

> Miksi sitten ei käytetä 750mm ovea?


Minulla ainakin sellainen tieto että oviaukon leveys pitää olla 750mm koko oven korkeudelta, nyt kun ovi avataan, oven alareunassa oleva saranan/harjan kotelo kaventaa oviaukkoa niin että 750mm ovea ei voi käyttää...

----------


## chauffer

tänään Ruhan varikolla..

----------


## Koala

> tänään Ruhan varikolla..


Pakko sanoa vaikka ketju lienee väärä ja mut haukutaan tyhmäksi mutta HSL-värit Scalassa on minun silmääni komeat  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> HSL-värit Scalassa on minun silmääni komeat


Minun mielestäni myös.

 Parhammillan HSL-värit ovat oikein hyvät ja ovat tyylikkäitä esim. Tammelundin liikenteen Volvoissa. Sensijaan vaikkapa Veolian autoissa, joissa erilaisten saumojen kohdat paistavat valkoisina viivoina sinisen seassa, näyttävät aikamoisilta "tilkkutäkeiltä". Näinhän oli myös Tammelundin autojen keulassa aluksi, mutta ne on ilmeisesti korjattu ja nyt ko. yhtiön autot ovat varsin edustavissa tilaajaväreissä.

----------


## wade

HelB-Scalat 1127-1130 olivat ainakin viime yönä kello 4 parkissa näkyvällä paikalla Ruhan pohjoislaidalla. Kuvaa olisi tarjolla, jos kotona toimisi Internet-yhteys. 1129 ja 1130 lentokenttävärityksessä.

----------


## chauffer

> HelB-Scalat 1127-1130 olivat ainakin viime yönä kello 4 parkissa näkyvällä paikalla Ruhan pohjoislaidalla. Kuvaa olisi tarjolla, jos kotona toimisi Internet-yhteys. 1129 ja 1130 lentokenttävärityksessä.


Seisoneet siinä jo pari viikkoa  :Laughing:

----------


## Automies

Ilmalassa kolme uutta PL:n Scalaa:

PL 779 NHV-301 Scania K280UB6x2*4 Lahti Scala

PL 780 NHV-303 Scania K280UB6x2*4 Lahti Scala

PL 781 NHV-302 Scania K280UB6x2*4 Lahti Scala

----------


## Nak

> Ilmalassa kolme uutta PL:n Scalaa:
> 
> PL 779 NHV-301 Scania K280UB6x2*4 Lahti Scala
> 
> PL 780 NHV-303 Scania K280UB6x2*4 Lahti Scala
> 
> PL 781 NHV-302 Scania K280UB6x2*4 Lahti Scala


Tällöin voisi olettaa että ne 18 (eikö niitä tullutkin niin monta) uutta Irisbussia tulee välille 761-778

----------


## vristo

PL779-781 ovat perinteisesti tupla-etuvaloisia, kuten PL:n Scalat tähänkin asti. 

Leveä, yksilehtinen etuovi näissäkin on, kuten muissakin kesän aikana tulleissa Scaloissa.

----------


## aki

25.7

Huomasin tänään, kun Helb 1125 tuli vastaan Pähkinärinteessä linjalla 363, että yksilehtisen etuoven keskelle on teipattu keltainen varoitustarra jossa lukee "varokaa aukeavaa ovea"

----------


## chauffer

> 25.7
> 
> Huomasin tänään, kun Helb 1125 tuli vastaan Pähkinärinteessä linjalla 363, että yksilehtisen etuoven keskelle on teipattu keltainen varoitustarra jossa lukee "varokaa aukeavaa ovea"


Hyvin nähty  :Cool:  vastaantullessa nääs.. mutta ainakin helbin kaikissa uusissa tuo tarra löytynee...

----------


## JT

Kaivokselan Volvolla havaittu VT #522 (Volvo B12BLE 6x2*4 8700LE) 1-2-1 ovilla.

----------


## juzziz

Joku vois käydä Ilmalassa Raskoneen pihalla pyörähtämäs...
Toinen vaihtoehto vois olla Espoon Raskone jossa on Iveco-huolto...

----------


## zige94

> 25.7
> 
> Huomasin tänään, kun Helb 1125 tuli vastaan Pähkinärinteessä linjalla 363, että yksilehtisen etuoven keskelle on teipattu keltainen varoitustarra jossa lukee "varokaa aukeavaa ovea"


On ollut jo aika pitkää oikeastaan  :Smile:  Toukokuussa olen jo nähnyt ensimmäisissä uusissa Scaloista noita tarroja.

----------


## joboo

Helb 1122 etuoven ikkuna on ilmastointiteipillä kiinnitetty karmeihin

----------


## TEP70

> Helb 1122 etuoven ikkuna on ilmastointiteipillä kiinnitetty karmeihin


Joskus on nähnyt kyllä sellaisenkin tilanteen, että kaksoislasin toinen lasi on rikkoutunut ja ilmastointiteippiä on laitettu estämään säröjen koskettelu. Kuulostaisi aika uskomattomalta, että lasi pysyisi matkassa pelkällä ilmastointiteipillä. Tavoitetilassa lasi tietysti pitäisi vaihtaa heti, kun se rikkoutuu.

----------


## aki

> Kaivokselan Volvolla havaittu VT #522 (Volvo B12BLE 6x2*4 8700LE) 1-2-1 ovilla.


Tänään tuli bongattua Kehä III:lla vastaavanlainen tilaajaväreissä oleva teli-volvo numerolla 521. Nuo kummatkin autot menevät ilmeisesti 15.8 alkavaan linjan 731 sopimukseen.

----------


## joboo

Miksi näihin kaikkiin tulee 1-lehtinen etuovi?

----------


## Nak

> Miksi näihin kaikkiin tulee 1-lehtinen etuovi?


Halvempi kun kaksi lehteä ja 50% vähemmän vikoja kun kahdessa  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nuo kummatkin autot menevät ilmeisesti 15.8 alkavaan linjan 731 sopimukseen.


Kyllä, näin on.

----------


## joboo

Näissä PL:n uusissa teli autoissa on 5 paikkaa vähemmän kuin Helbin vanhoissa teli autoissa. Miten voi olla vähemmän jos kerran etu ovi on lähes samankokoinen ku normaali? onko näissäkin 3-lastenvaunu paikkaa?

----------


## Nak

> Näissä PL:n uusissa teli autoissa on 5 paikkaa vähemmän kuin Helbin vanhoissa teli autoissa. Miten voi olla vähemmän jos kerran etu ovi on lähes samankokoinen ku normaali? onko näissäkin 3-lastenvaunu paikkaa?


On, sillä se on nykyään HSL:n vaatimus, ihan kuin tilaajavärikin

----------


## hylje

Lisää vaunupaikkoja = lisää seisomapaikkoja = enemmän matkustajia ruuhka-aikaan. En ihmettelisi, jos tämän lisäksi aletaan jossain vaiheessa pyytämään lisää seisomapaikkoja matalaan osaan muutenkin.

----------


## tohpeeri

> On, sillä se on nykyään HSL:n vaatimus, ihan kuin tilaajavärikin


Miten on mahdollista, että paikkamäärä vähenee viidellä? Eikös lastenvaunutila syö kaksi paikkaa ja mahdollisesti oikealta sivulta on viety yksi paikka pois mutta mistä loput on karsittu?   Olen muuten sitä mieltä, että jos istumapaikkoja aletaan systemaattisesti vähentää niin suuntaus on väärä. Kun saman (kalliin) maksun joutuu joka tapauksessa maksamaan kyllä silloin myös mieluusti istuu. Ainakin kaikilla pitkillä linjoilla pitäisi matkustajien päästä istumaan joitain poikkeustilanteita lukuunottamatta.

----------


## joboo

PL:n
Alusta: Scania K280UB6x2*4
Kori: Lahti Scala
Istumapaikkoja: 49
Ilmastointi: on
Päästötaso: EEV
Käyttöönotto: 7/2011

HelB:n
Alusta: Scania K280UB6x2*4
Kori: Lahti Scala
Istumapaikkoja: 54
Ilmastointi: on
Päästötaso: EEV
Käyttöönotto: 12/2009

No jos kerran ekassa on 3-lastenvaunu paikkaa ja 1etuovi. Tokassa 2lehtiset ovet ja 2lastenvaunu paikkaa.

----------


## tohpeeri

Edelleenkään en käsitä mistä ne kaksi penkkiä on karsittu, koska 2-akselisissa on vähennys vain kolme paikkaa: vanhemmissa 43, uusissa 40.

----------


## chauffer

> Edelleenkään en käsitä mistä ne kaksi penkkiä on karsittu, koska 2-akselisissa on vähennys vain kolme paikkaa: vanhemmissa 43, uusissa 40.


http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...1006-1022.html . 42 istumapaikkaa? :Eek:

----------


## zige94

> http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...1006-1022.html . 42 istumapaikkaa?


http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...1101-1116.html <-- uusimmissa eli 1101-1116 Scaloissa on taas 43-paikkaa. Mistä edes on tässä mallissa sekä 1006-1022 välillä yksi paikka tullut lisää? En ole ainakaan itse huomannut, tai tule mieleen eroa. Vai onko takana muuten yksi paikka sivuttain?

----------


## chauffer

> http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...1101-1116.html <-- uusimmissa eli 1101-1116 Scaloissa on taas 43-paikkaa. Mistä edes on tässä mallissa sekä 1006-1022 välillä yksi paikka tullut lisää? En ole ainakaan itse huomannut, tai tule mieleen eroa. Vai onko takana muuten yksi paikka sivuttain?


Veikkaan kyllä että tuo ero tulee lastenvaunupaikan klaffi-istuimien määrästä... varma en ole, enkä tuota vielä pariin viikkoon pääse tarkastamaan tämän ikävän kesälomani takia  :Wink:

----------


## JT

> http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...1101-1116.html <-- uusimmissa eli 1101-1116 Scaloissa on taas 43-paikkaa. Mistä edes on tässä mallissa sekä 1006-1022 välillä yksi paikka tullut lisää? En ole ainakaan itse huomannut, tai tule mieleen eroa. Vai onko takana muuten yksi paikka sivuttain?


HelB #1006-1022:ssa on lastenvaunutilan etupuolella yksi penkki poikittain kahden menosuuntaan olevan penkin sijasta.

----------


## Nak

> Edelleenkään en käsitä mistä ne kaksi penkkiä on karsittu, koska 2-akselisissa on vähennys vain kolme paikkaa: vanhemmissa 43, uusissa 40.


Voisi tulla mieleen kaksikin vaihtoehtoa. Joko lastenvaunutilan edestä on lähtenyt kaksi penkkiriviä, tai sitten takaoven takaa on otettu yksi rivi penkkejä pois tuoden takaovelle itsessään lisää tilaa?

----------


## JT

> Edelleenkään en käsitä mistä ne kaksi penkkiä on karsittu, koska 2-akselisissa on vähennys vain kolme paikkaa: vanhemmissa 43, uusissa 40.


Uudet teli-Scalat ovat noin puoli metriä lyhyempiä kuin viime vuosien aiemmat vastaavan malliset bussit. HSL vaatii teliautoihin vähintään 49 istumapaikkaa eikä lisäpaikoista saa enää pisteitä, joten lyhyemmän auton lienee saanut hiukan halvemmalla. Uusissa teli-Scaloissa on ikään kuin takaoven edessä oleva rivi pois vanhempiin nähden.

----------


## kuukanko

Westendin Linjan 112:ssa eli Nyholmilta lainatussa Vega L -telissä on sisällä lappu, jossa pahoitellaan uusien bussien myöhästymistä ja kerrotaan, että 1 - 3 viikon sisällä liikenteeseen tulee 9 uutta bussia.

----------


## Nak

> Westendin Linjan 112:ssa eli Nyholmilta lainatussa Vega L -telissä on sisällä lappu, jossa pahoitellaan uusien bussien myöhästymistä ja kerrotaan, että 1 - 3 viikon sisällä liikenteeseen tulee 9 uutta bussia.


Mitä sitä turhaan pahoittelemaan, Vegahan on varsin tyylikäs bussi  :Wink:  ja tilalle tulee kiinanihmeitä  :Laughing: 

Ei vaan, eilen ajelin WL 198/Andersson 98:n perässä lauttasaaressa ja tämä Goldeni näytti mielestäni todella tyylikkäältä leditakavaloineen, ja sisusta "kuppi"istuimineen. Melutasokin oli aika alhainen kun ajoi minusta ohi eräällä pysäkillä. Veikkaan että GD:hen kohdistuisi erilainen ennakkoluulo, jos vaikka valmistusmaa olisi suomi, saksa, puola tai jopa unkari  :Wink:  Mielenkiinnolla odotan WL:n omia kiinattaria

----------


## Pera

Tänään matkustin Veolia 521:ssä ja tässäkin on vain 49 istumapaikkaa, Eroa aiemmin tulleisiin on se että takaosassa kattoa korotettu ja enää ei tarvitse olla selkä kumarassa jos taakse menee. :Wink:

----------


## hylje

Terraario-Volvo: Kehityksen huipulla. Muutama vuosi Scalan jälkeen.

----------


## juzziz

Meikäläinen kyllä pahoittelisi sitä että niitä uusia dösiä tulee....tänäänki kahdessa Ivecossa ovet takkusivat. Aukeavat kyllä mutta kiinni ei tahdo saada. Hienoa kun tämä ongelma tulee jossain Entressen pysäkillä...

----------


## aki

Mietinpä tässä että kun näissä uusissa Veolian teli-volvoissa ja Westendin GD-teleissä on istumapaikkoja VAIN 49, niin ero tavalliseen 2-akseliseen bussiin on lähes olematon! Esimerkiksi Veolian -04 ikaruksissa 334-345 on saatu mahdutettua 47 istumapaikkaa ja Helbin -04 ikaruksissa 401-423 on 46 istumapaikkaa, tuo 2-3 istumapaikan lisäys tuntuu niin naurettavan pieneltä että onko sen takia järkevää hankkia telikalustoa ainakaan pitkille moottoritielinjoille, kuten 731? Telibussin ideahan pitäisi olla siinä että siihen mahtuu enemmän matkustajia mutta nyt on näköjään niin että ne lisäpaikat ovatkin kaikki seisomapaikkoja, ei istumapaikkoja. Minua ei ainakaan huvittaisi seistä 40-50min matkaa esim. linjalla 731 Hesasta Mikkolaan tai Kulomäkeen.

----------


## elakevaari

Muistan ajan kun piti ajatella onko se/ se bussi mukava kuljettajalle. Pitemmän päälle huono kuljettajan paikka on kuskille pahin. Väliäkö sillä montako paikkaa on matkustajilla. Monesti syödään kuskin tiloista tilat, matkustajien eduksi.  :Redface:

----------


## JT

> Mietinpä tässä että kun näissä uusissa Veolian teli-volvoissa ja Westendin GD-teleissä on istumapaikkoja VAIN 49, niin ero tavalliseen 2-akseliseen bussiin on lähes olematon! Esimerkiksi Veolian -04 ikaruksissa 334-345 on saatu mahdutettua 47 istumapaikkaa ja Helbin -04 ikaruksissa 401-423 on 46 istumapaikkaa, tuo 2-3 istumapaikan lisäys tuntuu niin naurettavan pieneltä että onko sen takia järkevää hankkia telikalustoa ainakaan pitkille moottoritielinjoille, kuten 731? Telibussin ideahan pitäisi olla siinä että siihen mahtuu enemmän matkustajia mutta nyt on näköjään niin että ne lisäpaikat ovatkin kaikki seisomapaikkoja, ei istumapaikkoja. Minua ei ainakaan huvittaisi seistä 40-50min matkaa esim. linjalla 731 Hesasta Mikkolaan tai Kulomäkeen.


No se oli ennen se kun ylipäänsä valmistettiin yli 13 metrisiä busseja kaupunkiliikenteeseen. Nykyisillä HSL-vaatimuksilla 2-akselisen ja teliauton istumapaikkamäärässä on eroa kuitenkin 9 paikkaa, joten telibussin merkitys normaaliin nähden ei ole juurikaan muuttunut vaikka paikkamäärät ovat pienentyneet. Kuka tietää vaikka tulevaisuudessa määritettäisiin uudestaan kriteerit esim. nivelbussille kun teliauton ja nivelbussin kapasiteettiero on hiukan kasvanut.

----------


## aki

> Muistan ajan kun piti ajatella onko se/ se bussi mukava kuljettajalle. Pitemmän päälle huono kuljettajan paikka on kuskille pahin. Väliäkö sillä montako paikkaa on matkustajilla. Monesti syödään kuskin tiloista tilat, matkustajien eduksi.


Kyllä mun mielestä uusien bussien kuljettajan aitiot ovat monesti huomattavasti paremmat kuin matkustajien penkit, kuskeilla on monipuoliset säätömahdollisuudet niin istuimeen kuin kojelautaankin, istuimessa on kunnon jousitukset kun taas matkustajat saavat istua kovilla penkeillä ja joissakin bussimalleissa penkkien muotoilu takaa sen että bussista pois noustessa on selkä tai takalisto kipee! Pehmeäpenkkiset kaupunkibussit vanhenevat ja vähenevät vuosi vuodelta ja niitä tuskin tullaan enää HSL-alueelle hankkimaan kun taitavat olla kalliimpia kuin kovat muovikupit olemattomalla istuinpehmusteella.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:14 ----------




> No se oli ennen se kun ylipäänsä valmistettiin yli 13 metrisiä busseja kaupunkiliikenteeseen. Nykyisillä HSL-vaatimuksilla 2-akselisen ja teliauton istumapaikkamäärässä on eroa kuitenkin 9 paikkaa, joten telibussin merkitys normaaliin nähden ei ole juurikaan muuttunut vaikka paikkamäärät ovat pienentyneet. Kuka tietää vaikka tulevaisuudessa määritettäisiin uudestaan kriteerit esim. nivelbussille kun teliauton ja nivelbussin kapasiteettiero on hiukan kasvanut.


Sinänsä aika nurinkurista kun tiedossa on että matkustajamäärät ovat jatkuvasti nousussa niin sitten bussien paikkamäärää vähennetään, tuohan on aika keinotekoisen tarpeen synnyttämistä nivelbusseille jos sanotaan ettei telibussien kapasiteetti muka riitä enää vaikka todellisuudessa siihen saisi mahtumaan enemmän istuinpaikkoja. Mun mielestä telibusseista pitäisi ottaa kaikki saatavissa oleva kapasiteettihyöty irti jos niitä kerran kohteisiin vaaditaan!

----------


## Nak

> Kyllä mun mielestä uusien bussien kuljettajan aitiot ovat monesti huomattavasti paremmat kuin matkustajien penkit, kuskeilla on monipuoliset säätömahdollisuudet niin istuimeen kuin kojelautaankin, istuimessa on kunnon jousitukset kun taas matkustajat saavat istua kovilla penkeillä ja joissakin bussimalleissa penkkien muotoilu takaa sen että bussista pois noustessa on selkä tai takalisto kipee! Pehmeäpenkkiset kaupunkibussit vanhenevat ja vähenevät vuosi vuodelta ja niitä tuskin tullaan enää HSL-alueelle hankkimaan kun taitavat olla kalliimpia kuin kovat muovikupit olemattomalla istuinpehmusteella.


Tietysti kuljettajahan istuu siinä bussissa parhaillaan 10 tuntia päivässä, kun matkustaja korkeintaan tunnin  :Eek:  ehkä se kuljettajan tila on suotavaakin olla mukavampi kun matkustamon istuin.

----------


## Koala

> Tietysti kuljettajahan istuu siinä bussissa parhaillaan 10 tuntia päivässä, kun matkustaja korkeintaan tunnin  ehkä se kuljettajan tila on suotavaakin olla mukavampi kun matkustamon istuin.


Olis jo aika villiä jos matkustajat säätää suhistelisivat penkkejä, paljonkohan maksaisi, tuplahinnan koko bussi?  :Very Happy:  Sellainen kuljettajan penkki ei ihan halpa ole.

----------


## aki

> Tietysti kuljettajahan istuu siinä bussissa parhaillaan 10 tuntia päivässä, kun matkustaja korkeintaan tunnin  ehkä se kuljettajan tila on suotavaakin olla mukavampi kun matkustamon istuin.


Enhän minä sitä tarkoittanut etteikö kuskin tila saisi olla mukavempi kuin matkustamo, tottakai saa ja pitääkin olla! Kysymys oli vain siitä, ettei kuskin tilaa ole uusissa busseissa ainakaan huononnettu koska eläkevaari kirjoitti näin: "monesti syödään kuskin tiloista tilat, matkustajien eduksi" Tarkoitan siis, että kyllä siihen kuljettajan aition ergonomiaan kiinnitetään nykyään aika paljon huomiota mutta nimenomaan matkustamolla ei tunnu olevan niin väliä. Kai matkustamonkin viihtyvyyteen voisi panostaa enemmän, ei ole kovin houkuttelevaa jos joutuu istumaan hankalassa asennossa kovalla penkillä, siinä tilanteessa tuntikin on pitkä aika! Mun mielestä esim. linjoille 633 ja 738 hankitut ivecot eivät sovi alkuunkaan noin pitkille moottoritielinjoille, tuollaisilla linjoilla matkustajana arvostaisin enemmän pehmeätä istuinta kuin sitä onko auto aivan tuliterä.

----------


## Koala

Pehmeissä istuimissa on vaan yksi ongelma... Jenginuoret & puukko  :Sad:

----------


## Nak

> Pehmeissä istuimissa on vaan yksi ongelma... Jenginuoret & puukko


Tämän takia olen itse metron tyylisien muovipenkkien kannalla. Ja olisin myös valmis niillä matkustamaan.

----------


## aki

> Pehmeissä istuimissa on vaan yksi ongelma... Jenginuoret & puukko


Ainakin täällä Vantaalla ovat saaneet Veolian ja Nobinan pehmeäpenkkiset Carrus city L-autot olla rauhassa, itse en ole kertaakaan törmännyt puukolla auki viillettyihin penkkeihin. Tuo ongelma taisi olla isompi joskus 80-90 luvuilla kuin nykypäivänä.

----------


## vristo

Pari Nokian N8-kännykällä kuvattua videota Westendin Linjan Golden Dragoneista. Bussin sisällä kuvatussa pätkässä minulla oli kuvanvakautus päällä, joka aiheutti hieman hassuja efektejä bussin heiluessa, eikä se suinkaan oikeasti taipuile, kuten videossa näyttää.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwEGPy7Dq_w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUmsH...eature=related

Muuten nuo "kiinattaret" vaikuttivat ihan kelvollisilta kaupunkibusseilta; led-valoin toteutettu sisävalaistus ja matkustamon takaosan riittävän korkea "terraario" olivat positiivisia, mieleenjääneitä juttuja. Ihan ok nuo bussit, sanon minä.

----------


## zige94

> Pari Nokian N8-kännykällä kuvattua videota Westendin Linjan Golden Dragoneista. Bussin sisällä kuvatussa pätkässä minulla oli kuvanvakautus päällä, joka aiheutti hieman hassuja efektejä bussin heiluessa, eikä se suinkaan oikeasti taipuile, kuten videossa näyttää.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwEGPy7Dq_w
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUmsH...eature=related
> 
> Muuten nuo "kiinattaret" vaikuttivat ihan kelvollisilta kaupunkibusseilta; led-valoin toteutettu sisävalaistus ja matkustamon takaosan riittävän korkea "terraario" olivat positiivisia, mieleenjääneitä juttuja. Ihan ok nuo bussit, sanon minä.


Mukavasti "paiskautuvat" auki ja kiinni ainakin tuo takaovi  :Very Happy:  Miten nuo penkit, ovatko pehmeempiä kuin nykyään yleensä HSL-alueen uusissa kaupunkibusseissa on? Näyttävät ainakin olevan vähän "pulleampia" tuossa videollasi.

----------


## Koala

> Mukavasti "paiskautuvat" auki ja kiinni ainakin tuo takaovi


Että semmoista laatua... No, säätämällä varmaan korjaantuu.

----------


## joboo

> Pari Nokian N8-kännykällä kuvattua videota Westendin Linjan Golden Dragoneista. Bussin sisällä kuvatussa pätkässä minulla oli kuvanvakautus päällä, joka aiheutti hieman hassuja efektejä bussin heiluessa, eikä se suinkaan oikeasti taipuile, kuten videossa näyttää.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwEGPy7Dq_w
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUmsH...eature=related
> 
> Muuten nuo "kiinattaret" vaikuttivat ihan kelvollisilta kaupunkibusseilta; led-valoin toteutettu sisävalaistus ja matkustamon takaosan riittävän korkea "terraario" olivat positiivisia, mieleenjääneitä juttuja. Ihan ok nuo bussit, sanon minä.


Hienon näköinen on sisältä ja ulkoa valaistus on hieno vähän kuin jossai lentokoneissa. Sen mitä olen nyt kerran nähny niin rappusissa takana on ainakin siniset led-valot.
Voisi Hsl hankkia tommosia lisää itsekkin haluaisin päästä koittamaan kyytiä.

----------


## chauffer

> Hienon näköinen on sisältä ja ulkoa valaistus on hieno vähän kuin jossai lentokoneissa. Sen mitä olen nyt kerran nähny niin rappusissa takana on ainakin siniset led-valot.
> Voisi Hsl hankkia tommosia lisää itsekkin haluaisin päästä koittamaan kyytiä.


Ei Hsl hanki ainoatakaan autoa...  :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## Nak

Itse annan ehdottomasti + pisteitä kiinalaisille melutasosta, ovat todella hiljaisia busseja ulospäin  :Smile:  Sisälläkin kuuluu vain asiallinen zf:n ulina  :Biggrin:  Olen huomannut että ovet ovat aika yksilöllisiä, sillä olen matkustanut ainoastaan bussilla #58 ja tässä oli todella hiiiitaaaat ovet, mutta havaintojen perusteella ovet ovat olleet nopeita tai hitaita. Tämä #58 myös piti aina ovien sulkeuduttua "piip piip piip" äänen, jota en videolla ollut kuulevinani.

----------


## Nak

> Helsinki 30.8.2011
> 
> WL 158 / 213. Westendin Linjan nimet ja kylkinumerot oli revitty pois


Voisin veikata että 00-CBF Ikarukset väistyvät Westendille tulevien uusien Iirisbussien tieltä? 1x105:lle (?) ja 4x530:lle (?) ÅL 14-16 sarjastahan ajaa yksi 105:llä ja kaksi 530:lla, omien havaintojen mukaan. 530:lle oli alunperin tarjottu kuusi uutta, eli kaikki. 100-sarjaanhan on nyt siirtynyt vanhoja numeroita jo 157, 158, 161 ja 162, myös 65 on poistunut, mutta numerolla ei ole vielä uutta bussia. Alle sadassa sen lisäksi on kuitenkin monta vapaata numeroa taas mm. 4, 6, 7, 9, ja 18

WL & PL saa varmasti jotain hyvitystä Irisbussilta myöhässä olevista autoista, sillä nyt on jo menty yli kaksi viikkoa väärällä kalustolla, ja HSL-ilmeisesti kasvattaa hymyssä suin kalustosanktio pottia. Vai onko HSL ottanut vastuun rokottaa Irisbussia ja antaa täten liikennöitsijöiden hoitaa linjat niinkuin kuuluu, tosin vain väärällä kalustolla?

----------


## wade

> WL & PL saa varmasti jotain hyvitystä Irisbussilta myöhässä olevista autoista, sillä nyt on jo menty yli kaksi viikkoa väärällä kalustolla, ja HSL-ilmeisesti kasvattaa hymyssä suin kalustosanktio pottia. Vai onko HSL ottanut vastuun rokottaa Irisbussia ja antaa täten liikennöitsijöiden hoitaa linjat niinkuin kuuluu, tosin vain väärällä kalustolla?


Eikö ainakin joskus ollut voimassa "pykälä", jonka mukaan HSL ei voi antaa liikennöitsijöille sanktioita ajamattomista tai väärällä kalustolla ajetuista vuoroista, jos tuo johtuu liikennöitsijästä johtumattomista syistä? Onko tuota pykälää enää olemassa?

----------


## metanolman81

> Itse annan ehdottomasti + pisteitä kiinalaisille melutasosta, ovat todella hiljaisia busseja ulospäin  Sisälläkin kuuluu vain asiallinen zf:n ulina  Olen huomannut että ovet ovat aika yksilöllisiä, sillä olen matkustanut ainoastaan bussilla #58 ja tässä oli todella hiiiitaaaat ovet, mutta havaintojen perusteella ovet ovat olleet nopeita tai hitaita. Tämä #58 myös piti aina ovien sulkeuduttua "piip piip piip" äänen, jota en videolla ollut kuulevinani.


No, eipä kuskilla sil melutasolla kyl väliä oo, kun kuulemma menee lähes joka päivä ylitöiksi niiden vehkeiden kanssa, kun ei kiinattarien laiskuus ja tiukat ajosivut oo mikään maailman paras yhdistelmä... olin viime perjantaina WL #57 kyydissä kampista tapiolaan ja voi jessus...  :Icon Frown:  Koneen pörinä muistutti äänimaailmaltaan lähinnä MANia tai Volvoa, kellään tietoa minkä valmistajan koneet näihin nyt sitten tuli?

Plussaa toki kiinattarille siististä sisustuksesta, siniset ledivalot olivat oikein sopivat eivätkä varmasti ole pimeälläkään kuljettajan silmään liian kirkkaat. Iso miinus hitaista ovista ja todella laiskasta kiihtyvyydestä.

----------


## vristo

> Koneen pörinä muistutti äänimaailmaltaan lähinnä MANia tai Volvoa, kellään tietoa minkä valmistajan koneet näihin nyt sitten tuli?


Käsittääkseni Cummins.

----------


## metanolman81

> Käsittääkseni Cummins.


Eli ilmeisesti sama kuin Turkulaisissa kiinattarissa. Siksi kysyin, kun kuulin pientä huhua monia kuukausia sitten jo, että nämä WL kiinattaret tulisivat Scanian alustalla, koska Cumminsin moottorit eivät täyttäisi HSL-alueella vaadittavaa Euro5/EEV - päästötasoa. No, laiska mikä laiska...  :Icon Frown:

----------


## zige94

> Iso miinus hitaista ovista


Eipä näyttänyt hitaat ovet olevan ainakaan eräässä yksilössä josta oli toinen foorumilainen kuvannut videonki, nehän oikein pongahti auki, ja pamahti kiinni myös. Nopeimmat ovet mitä olen nähnyt. Toinen foorumilainen kyllä taisi sanoa että noissa vaihtelee huomattavasti se ovien nopeus...

----------


## metanolman81

> Eipä näyttänyt hitaat ovet olevan ainakaan eräässä yksilössä josta oli toinen foorumilainen kuvannut videonki, nehän oikein pongahti auki, ja pamahti kiinni myös. Nopeimmat ovet mitä olen nähnyt. Toinen foorumilainen kyllä taisi sanoa että noissa vaihtelee huomattavasti se ovien nopeus...


No niin ne taitaa tosiaan vaihdella, tuossa #57 kiinattaressa takaovi todella pompsahti auki ja pamahti kiinni (istuin takaosassa) ja keskiovet olivat kohtuu nopeat, mutta etuovi tooodella hiiiiiidas. Eli eivät yhtään synkassa. Penkit ovat kohtuu mukavat, samaa tasoa Scalojen kanssa.

Mitäs ootte mieltä muuten matkustusmukavuudesta? Juttelin tänään Latokasken kääntöpaikalla erään WL kuljettajan kanssa, hän sanoi että ei suostu ajamaan niillä enää päivääkään, kun ovat niin laiskoja ja jousitusta ei ole kuulemma ollenkaan, hidastetöyssytkin täytyy ajaa ihan kävelyvauhdilla.

----------


## vristo

> Eli ilmeisesti sama kuin Turkulaisissa kiinattarissa. Siksi kysyin, kun kuulin pientä huhua monia kuukausia sitten jo, että nämä WL kiinattaret tulisivat Scanian alustalla, koska Cumminsin moottorit eivät täyttäisi HSL-alueella vaadittavaa Euro5/EEV - päästötasoa. No, laiska mikä laiska...


Cumminsilla ja Scanialla on kyllä yhteistyötä dieselmoottorien (mm. ruiskutus- ja pakokaasutekniikka) kehittelyssä, mutta ei Golden Dragoneissa varmastikaan Scanian alustaa ole.  Eikä "hevosmiesten tietotoimisto" ole paras mahdollinen tietolähde.

----------


## jtm

> Eikö ainakin joskus ollut voimassa "pykälä", jonka mukaan HSL ei voi antaa liikennöitsijöille sanktioita ajamattomista tai väärällä kalustolla ajetuista vuoroista, jos tuo johtuu liikennöitsijästä johtumattomista syistä? Onko tuota pykälää enää olemassa?


Olen saanut käsityksen, että Iveco maksaa kaikki sanktiot.

----------


## chauffer

> No, eipä kuskilla sil melutasolla kyl väliä oo, kun kuulemma menee lähes joka päivä ylitöiksi niiden vehkeiden kanssa, kun ei kiinattarien laiskuus ja tiukat ajosivut oo mikään maailman paras yhdistelmä... olin viime perjantaina WL #57 kyydissä kampista tapiolaan ja voi jessus...


Nuo ovien nopeudet varmaan näissäkin säädettävissä(niinkuin kaikissa muissakin,Ivecosta en tiedä). Ja tuo laiskuus sitten; Mihin hittoon kaikilla on kiire? Ne kulkee sen mitä kulkee ja sillä selvä. Mitä sitten jos menee muutaman minuutin ylitöiksi? Eikös noista palkoista kinata muutenkin että miten paljon missäkin tienaa? Tuohan on vaan lisää tilipussiin...  :Laughing:  Älkää yrittäkö hosua siellä, ei ne ajoajat löysty ikinä sillä kiirehtimisellä...  :Wink:

----------


## Koala

> laiskuus ja tiukat ajosivut oo mikään maailman paras yhdistelmä...


Jos ratkaisuksi "tiukkaan ajosivuun" tarjotaan tehokkaampaa bussia ollaan aika perusteellisesti hakoteillä...

----------


## Tonttu18

Äsken, klo 20.50 Mannerheimintiellä tuli  vastaan 2 kpl HSL-väristä Irisbus Crossway LE:tä. Yhdessä luki linjakilvessä 003, molemmissa tsekkiläiset rekisterikilvet.

----------


## juzziz

> Äsken, klo 20.50 Mannerheimintiellä tuli  vastaan 2 kpl HSL-väristä Irisbus Crossway LE:tä. Yhdessä luki linjakilvessä 003, molemmissa tsekkiläiset rekisterikilvet.


Oletan et Pl:n...Suomenojan varikolle on ilmaantunut lisää Ivecoja, Fin-kilvet ja kaik löytyy.

----------


## kuukanko

> Voisin veikata että 00-CBF Ikarukset väistyvät Westendille tulevien uusien Iirisbussien tieltä? 1x105:lle (?) ja 4x530:lle (?)


Aikaisemmin tässä ketjussa oli tällainen havainto:



> Westendin Linjan 112:ssa eli Nyholmilta lainatussa Vega L -telissä on sisällä lappu, jossa pahoitellaan uusien bussien myöhästymistä ja kerrotaan, että 1 - 3 viikon sisällä liikenteeseen tulee 9 uutta bussia.


Koska Golden Dragoneita on tullut tähän mennessä 6 kpl, niin voisi päätellä, että uusia busseja on tulossa vielä 3 kpl.

----------


## wade

En muista aiemmin lukeneeni täällä foorumilla kenenkään sanoneen siitä, että PL:n uusissa teli-Scaloissa on ovikamerat. Onko PL:n tilaama lisävaruste vai löytyykö myös mm. HelB:n uusista Scaloista?

----------


## Nak

> En muista aiemmin lukeneeni täällä foorumilla kenenkään sanoneen siitä, että PL:n uusissa teli-Scaloissa on ovikamerat. Onko PL:n tilaama lisävaruste vai löytyykö myös mm. HelB:n uusista Scaloista?


Ei kai helbillä ole, mutta Åbergilla on myös, ainakin autossa 14

----------


## ipeniemela

Perjantaina tuli sattumalta matkustettua e18:lla yhdellä Pohjolan uusista HSL-värisistä crossareista ja mielestäni bussi oli sisältä erittäin siisti ja hiljainen, matkustamon led-kilpi oli selkeä ja stop-nappia painettaessa äänimerkki kuului ja teksti näkyi selkeästi, toisin kuin monissa Volvon 8700:ssa. Penkit tosin olivat melkoisen kovat. ZF:n lootassa oli identtinen äänimaailma Jokeri-telien kanssa mataline taustamurinoineen.

Noiden autojen ajo-ominaisuuksista en sitten tiedäkään mitään, kun en ole ammattikuski.

----------


## juzziz

> Perjantaina tuli sattumalta matkustettua e18:lla yhdellä Pohjolan uusista HSL-värisistä crossareista ja mielestäni bussi oli sisältä erittäin siisti ja hiljainen, matkustamon led-kilpi oli selkeä ja stop-nappia painettaessa äänimerkki kuului ja teksti näkyi selkeästi, toisin kuin monissa Volvon 8700:ssa. Penkit tosin olivat melkoisen kovat. ZF:n lootassa oli identtinen äänimaailma Jokeri-telien kanssa mataline taustamurinoineen.
> 
> Noiden autojen ajo-ominaisuuksista en sitten tiedäkään mitään, kun en ole ammattikuski.


Niistä löytyykin sitten niitä huonoja ominaisuuksia. Ovien kans kestää 10 vuotta et jaksavat avautua ja sulkeutua. Yhdessä autossa ei passaa avata kaikkia kerralla, menee muuten ovet totaalisesti sekasi. Entressen pysäkil teki sellaisen tempun et etuovi meni kyllä kiinni, mutta takaovet ei eikä ollut edes pysäkin reuna lähellä. Kiihtyvyys on myös sellaista etanavauhtia et huhuh...hiljaisella nopeudella ei laatikko oikein tiedä minkä vaihteen laittaisi silmään. Lainassa oleva Vekan Iveco kiihtyy aivan eri tahtiin, johtunee siitä että siinä on laatikossa vain 4 pykälää. Toivottavasti huollossa nopeuttavat ovia ja päivittävät robotin ohjelmistoa. Muuten ajettavuudeltaan ovat ihan kivoja autoja.

----------


## Nak

> Kiihtyvyys on myös sellaista etanavauhtia et huhuh...hiljaisella nopeudella ei laatikko oikein tiedä minkä vaihteen laittaisi silmään. Lainassa oleva Vekan Iveco kiihtyy aivan eri tahtiin, johtunee siitä että siinä on laatikossa vain 4 pykälää.


Äläs nyt, kohta joku tulee vielä sanomaan, että mihin sitä vauhtia tarvitaan  :Laughing:  Itse ainakin tykkään siitä että tarpeen vaatiessa kaasupolkimesta myös tapahtuu jotain. Esim. maantien varrella olevalta pysäkiltä lähtiessä on mukavaa kun pääsee helposti mukaan liikenteeseen  :Redface: 

Olen matkustanut parilla PL:n uudella Ivecolla ja matkustajana tuntuvat kulkevan ihan pirteästi. Varsinkin muutama viikko sitten auto 764, jolla kuljettaja ajoi viimeistä sivua e19:a ja ajoi aika haipakkaa, niin en voisi väittää että ihan "lussuja" ovat. Tosin nyky Zf on vähän sellainen että tahtoo vaihtaa vaihdetta isommalle heti kuin vain suinkin on mahdollista, mutta ainakin tuossa #764:ssa oli selvä kickdown asento polkimessa. 

Ihmettelin joskus vuoden alussa sitä kun Nobinan uudet 8500le Volvot (B12BLE) tuntuvat omasta mielestä aika laiskoilta, ja sain selityksen että niissä on rajoitettu kiihtyvyys 1,2m/s:n ettei ihmiset kaatuisi liikkeelle lähdössä. Siitä en tiedä onko se totta vai ei, mutta ainakaan muiden liikennöitsijöiden uusissa busseissa en ole samaa huomannut ollessani matkustajana.

----------


## zige94

Mikä tuo VT 521 on malliltaan? Näyttää Volvo 8700LE, B12BLE kori? Etuosa ainakin näyttää vähän erikoisemmalta, ja tuo etuovi näyttäisi olevan kapempi kuin HelB:n yksiovisissa Scaloissa. JT:n ottama kuva VT 521:stä. Onko samanmallisia enemmänki? Ei ole yhtään tullut vastaan, ja ekan kerran nään tuosta kuvasta vasta.

----------


## joboo

> ja tuo etuovi näyttäisi olevan kapempi kuin HelB:n yksiovisissa Scaloissa.


Kyllä se taitaa olla pienempi. Tuo on huono juttu että on yksi ovi kun siitä sitten pitäisi jotenkin päästä sisään sivuttain vai takaperi. Kyllä 2-lehtinenovi on se paras vaikka vikoja löytyy enemmän.

----------


## zige94

> Kyllä se taitaa olla pienempi. Tuo on huono juttu että on yksi ovi kun siitä sitten pitäisi jotenkin päästä sisään sivuttain vai takaperi. Kyllä 2-lehtinenovi on se paras vaikka vikoja löytyy enemmän.


Myös se Scalan leveä etuovi näyttää olevan kuitenkin toimiva ratkaisu. Vielä en ole nähnyt että olisi kenenkään tarvinnut ängetä sisään. Pitää joskus matkustaa tuolla Veolian uudella Volvolla, ja katsoa onko matkustajilla vaikeuksia päästä sisään. Varmasti jos on paljon kasseja tms. mukana nii vaikeeta tulee olemaan.

----------


## Concord

> Mikä tuo VT 521 on malliltaan? Näyttää Volvo 8700LE, B7RLE kori? Etuosa ainakin näyttää vähän erikoisemmalta, ja tuo etuovi näyttäisi olevan kapempi kuin HelB:n yksiovisissa Scaloissa. JT:n ottama kuva VT 521:stä. Onko samanmallisia enemmänki? Ei ole yhtään tullut vastaan, ja ekan kerran nään tuosta kuvasta vasta.


Volvo B12BLE/8700LE, toinen samanlainen numerolla 522.

----------


## aki

> Mikä tuo VT 521 on malliltaan? Näyttää Volvo 8700LE, B7RLE kori? Etuosa ainakin näyttää vähän erikoisemmalta, ja tuo etuovi näyttäisi olevan kapempi kuin HelB:n yksiovisissa Scaloissa. JT:n ottama kuva VT 521:stä. Onko samanmallisia enemmänki? Ei ole yhtään tullut vastaan, ja ekan kerran nään tuosta kuvasta vasta.


Tässä tiedot kyseisestä autoista http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...vt521-522.html Ovat siis muuten ihan samanlaisia kuin aiemmin hankitut VT 500-520 paitsi että etuovi on yksilehtinen, istumapaikkoja 49  kun aiemmissa on 54 ja lisäksi sisustuksessa on pieniä eroja aiempiin volvoihin. Tuosta etuovesta mahtuu kyllä ihan hyvin sisälle ilman minkäänlaisia sirkustemppuja joten eiköhän se ole ihan samanlevyinen kuin esim. Helbin scaloissa.

----------


## chauffer

> Myös se Scalan leveä etuovi näyttää olevan kuitenkin toimiva ratkaisi.


Kyllä se leveyden puolesta on toimiva mutta ei muuten. Helbin 2012 autot tulevat taas kahdella etuovilehdellä  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Kyllä se leveyden puolesta on toimiva mutta ei muuten. Helbin 2012 autot tulevat taas kahdella etuovilehdellä


Selventäisitkö vielä minulle, millä tavalla ei ole toimiva ratkaisu?  :Confused:

----------


## Signed by Me

> Myös se Scalan leveä etuovi näyttää olevan kuitenkin toimiva ratkaisu. Vielä en ole nähnyt että olisi kenenkään tarvinnut ängetä sisään. Pitää joskus matkustaa tuolla Veolian uudella Volvolla, ja katsoa onko matkustajilla vaikeuksia päästä sisään. Varmasti jos on paljon kasseja tms. mukana nii vaikeeta tulee olemaan.


Toisaalta, jos on niin paljon kantamuksia, niin käytävällä liikkuminenkin on hankalaa. Riippumatta ovien/oven leveydestä. Joten voisi olettaa etuovien kaventuessa, että keskiovista sisääntulo lisääntyy. Kuten nämä "muuttokuorman" kanssa kulkevat tekevät nykyäänkin...

----------


## chauffer

> Selventäisitkö vielä minulle, millä tavalla ei ole toimiva ratkaisu?


Ovi tulee avautuessaan liikaa ulos, varsinkin talven tullen osuu helposti kanttikiveen, varsinkin korkeilla yhdistetyillä ratikka/bussipysäkeillä. Tai sitten pitäisi jättää niin kauas kanttarista ettei osu. Niiausta ei voi käyttää juuri ollenkaan. Ja lisäksi tuo leveä ovi painaa liikaa, kapeammalle ovelle tarkoitettu ovikoneisto on kovilla, sen myönsivät Lahden autokorillakin kun asiasta kyselin...

----------


## zige94

> Ovi tulee avautuessaan liikaa ulos, varsinkin talven tullen osuu helposti kanttikiveen


Tarkkaan kun mietin niin olet oikeassa. Crossareissakin etenkin h23:lla on ollut yhdistetyillä ratikka/bussipysäkeillä ongelma kun on joutunut bussin jättämään liian kauas pysäkistä. Kerran olin perheeni kanssa Linnanmäellä ja paluumatkalla oli tarkoitus mennä 23 Pasilaan + juna yhdistelmällä. Kuljettaja joutui pysähtymään liian kauas pysäkistä ettei ovet osuisivat kanttikiveen, eipä siinä auttanut muukaan kuin nostaa ne rattaan sinne bussiin ison välin yli. 

Uusissa Scaloissa en ole nähnyt niitä ovia vertailuna korkeaan pysäkkiin. Mutta talvella voi osua lumikasoihin pahimmillaan normaaleilla pysäkeilläkin, jos aurattu huonosti, ei ollenkaan tms. muuta.

----------


## ipeniemela

Takaisin varsinaiseen aiheeseen:




> nyky Zf on vähän sellainen että tahtoo vaihtaa vaihdetta isommalle heti kuin vain suinkin on mahdollista


Tämä tuli huomattua aamulla PL 779:ssä linjalla 512A, vaihtoi paljon rivakammin, kuin vanhemmat KUB-Scalat. Kivan pirtsakasti tuntui liikkuvan kuitenkin.

----------


## Nak

> Aikaisemmin tässä ketjussa oli tällainen havainto:
> 
> 
> Koska Golden Dragoneita on tullut tähän mennessä 6 kpl, niin voisi päätellä, että uusia busseja on tulossa vielä 3 kpl.


Missähän nämä Westendin uudet Ivecot viipyvät?

----------


## Nak

> Missähän nämä Westendin uudet Ivecot viipyvät?


Vastaan itselleni: Westendin varikolla niitä näytti olevan 3kpl. Kysymys kuuluukin, mikseivät ole ajossa?

----------


## juzziz

> Takaisin varsinaiseen aiheeseen:
> 
> 
> 
> Tämä tuli huomattua aamulla PL 779:ssä linjalla 512A, vaihtoi paljon rivakammin, kuin vanhemmat KUB-Scalat. Kivan pirtsakasti tuntui liikkuvan kuitenkin.


Osassa PL:n Ivecoissa on päivitetty softaa, itse huomasin 761:lä ajaessani kuinka nätisti kiihtyi verrattuna aikasempaan. IMO tuossa voisi olla vain 4 
pykälää kuten oli Vekan Ivecossa. Se lähti jo melko ilosesti liikkeelle.

----------


## Duracell

> Tosin nyky Zf on vähän sellainen että tahtoo vaihtaa vaihdetta isommalle heti kuin vain suinkin on mahdollista, mutta ainakin tuossa #764:ssa oli selvä kickdown asento polkimessa.


Ainakin meillä PKL:n puolella noiden Ivecojen vaihteistoja on ropattu ja ohjelmaa säädelty siten että KickDown on poissa pelistä ja vaihteisto vaihtaa liian nopeasti isommalle eli ei pysty kunnolla lähtemään pysäkeiltä.
Tuo liian nopeasti tarkoittaa sitä että vaihdot tapahtuu 800 - 1300 kierrosten välillä ja suurin vaihde on käytössä jo 40 vauhdissa. Tällä kuulemma säästetään paljon polttoainetta.

----------


## Nak

> Ainakin meillä PKL:n puolella noiden Ivecojen vaihteistoja on ropattu ja ohjelmaa säädelty siten että KickDown on poissa pelistä ja vaihteisto vaihtaa liian nopeasti isommalle eli ei pysty kunnolla lähtemään pysäkeiltä.
> Tuo liian nopeasti tarkoittaa sitä että vaihdot tapahtuu 800 - 1300 kierrosten välillä ja suurin vaihde on käytössä jo 40 vauhdissa. Tällä kuulemma säästetään paljon polttoainetta.


Tyypillistä.. Nobinan Lauttasaaren säffleissä samankaltainen ohjelma päällä. Isompi vaihde vaihtuu ennenkuin kierrosluku mittarin viisari nousee edes vihreälle alueelle.. Toosi ''taloudellista''
Välillä vaihteistoon tulee joku bugi ja kierrosluku mittari kipuaa vaivatta normaali alueelle. Ei sääntöä ilman poikkeusta

----------


## Joonas Pio

Miksi näiden PL:n teli-Scalojen (779-781) kilvet näyttävät linjalla 512/A määräänpäänä Westend as./Leppävaara as., eikä Westendinas./Leppävaaran as., mikä olisi oikea kirjoitustapa? Kyllähän sen tietysti molemmilla tavoilla ymmärtää, mutta luulisin silti, että paikoista pitäisi käyttää niiden oikeita nimityksiä.

----------


## Duracell

> Miksi näiden PL:n teli-Scalojen (779-781) kilvet näyttävät linjalla 512/A määräänpäänä Westend as./Leppävaara as., eikä Westendinas./Leppävaaran as., mikä olisi oikea kirjoitustapa? Kyllähän sen tietysti molemmilla tavoilla ymmärtää, mutta luulisin silti, että paikoista pitäisi käyttää niiden oikeita nimityksiä.


Hyvä kysymys.. Olisiko kyseessä tilan puute tms. kun pitää nekin laittaa molemmilla kotimaisilla

----------


## aki

> Uudet Crossway LE:t 6 ja 7 kyllä olivat varikolla, vieläkin rekisteröimättöminä.


Tulevatko nämä Crossarit joihinkin vanhoihin sopimuksiin?

----------


## Nak

> Tulevatko nämä Crossarit joihinkin vanhoihin sopimuksiin?


105:lle ja 530:lle. Yksi westendin crossari seisoo kilvettömänä koskelossa.

----------


## Nak

Veolialle menneet Crossarit 1206 ja 1207 olivat aiemmin Wl 7 ja 9, sillä tuleva(?) Wl 6 seisoo edelleen kilvettömänä Koskelon raskoneella

----------


## zige94

> sillä tuleva(?) Wl 6 seisoo edelleen kilvettömänä Koskelon raskoneella


Onkohan menossa minnekkään? Onko edes korjattu? Tuohan paloi yhdessä vaiheessa, en muista kuinka pahasti.

----------


## Nak

> Onkohan menossa minnekkään? Onko edes korjattu? Tuohan paloi yhdessä vaiheessa, en muista kuinka pahasti.


Taidat kyllä kaikenkaikkiaan muistaa väärin, sillä eihän tämä Wl 6 ole vielä ollut koskaan liikenteessä. Eihän se ole edes rekisterissä  :Wink: 

Sekoitat varmaan nyt numeron 6 vanhoihin carrus city l:iin, joista yksi paloi reipas vuosi takaperin, sekin kuitenkin Wl 10

----------


## zige94

> Taidat kyllä kaikenkaikkiaan muistaa väärin, sillä eihän tämä Wl 6 ole vielä ollut koskaan liikenteessä. Eihän se ole edes rekisterissä 
> 
> Sekoitat varmaan nyt numeron 6 vanhoihin carrus city l:iin, joista yksi paloi reipas vuosi takaperin, sekin kuitenkin Wl 10


Ei, vaan jos nyt puhutaan niistä kolmesta Crossarista, jotka haettiin Westendiltä pois maksukyvyttömyyden vuoksi, ja joista 2 meni Veolialle, niin juuri yksi niistä paloi olisiko ollut juuri jopa Koskelon pihassa.

----------


## Nak

> Ei, vaan jos nyt puhutaan niistä kolmesta Crossarista, jotka haettiin Westendiltä pois maksukyvyttömyyden vuoksi, ja joista 2 meni Veolialle, niin juuri yksi niistä paloi olisiko ollut juuri jopa Koskelon pihassa.


Jaaha  :Very Happy:  tätä en tiennytkään, eiköhän se palanut korjata tai ole korjattu onhan kyseessä uusi bussi. Tarkemmin en tiedä tilannetta, tielle tästä autosta näkyy vain perä ja se ainakin on ihan ehjä  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Jaaha  tätä en tiennytkään, eiköhän se palanut korjata tai ole korjattu onhan kyseessä uusi bussi. Tarkemmin en tiedä tilannetta, tielle tästä autosta näkyy vain perä ja se ainakin on ihan ehjä


Nonni  :Smile:  Juu jostain se auto paloi, siis juuri yksi niistä jotka alunperin piti Westendille mennä. Ja kuulemani mukaan juuri nuo 2 Veolialle menneet olivat ne ehjät, eli se yksi sitten se palanut, mutta sitä en muista että kuinka pahasti  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

Nyt koskelon Raskoneelta oli hävinnyt viimeinenkin Wl:n tilaama Crossway jonnekin. Syksyllä se vielä oli siellä.

----------


## Karosa

> Nyt koskelon Raskoneelta oli hävinnyt


Kävin itsekin siellä, ja ihmettelin aivan samaa mutta sen sijaan siellä seisoo meidän koulun raakile..  :Laughing:

----------


## hana

> Nyt koskelon Raskoneelta oli hävinnyt viimeinenkin Wl:n tilaama Crossway jonnekin. Syksyllä se vielä oli siellä.


Raskoneen Toinen Savu toimipisteen pihassa on joitakin WL:n entisiä Ivecoita.

----------


## Nak

> Raskoneen Toinen Savu toimipisteen pihassa on joitakin WL:n entisiä Ivecoita.


Tämä oli se Vt 1206 & 1207:n sisarauto. Eli Hsl-väritteinen Wl 6

----------


## Nak

> Tämä oli se Vt 1206 & 1207:n sisarauto. Eli Hsl-väritteinen Wl 6


Nyt tämä on Belgiassa. Palaneena ja nyt myös kolaroituna. Hp. 69900e

----------


## kuukanko

> Nyt tämä on Belgiassa. Palaneena ja nyt myös kolaroituna.


Millä perusteella se olisi myös kolaroitu? Onhan siitä vaan voitu purkaa edestä pois palossa vaurioituneita osia.

----------


## Nak

> Millä perusteella se olisi myös kolaroitu? Onhan siitä vaan voitu purkaa edestä pois palossa vaurioituneita osia.


Totta tuokin. Edessä vasemmalla puolella muovit näyttävät olevan rutussa ja valokaan ei istu paikallaan ihan kunnolla, mutta onhan kuumuuskin voinut muuttaa niiden muotoa  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

